# Thousand Words A Day Club 2016



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

The goal: 365,000 words. 

A thousand a day is all you need.

Good luck, my fellow authors. Kick hiney and break keyboards.


----------



## jlstovall4 (Oct 6, 2015)

Definitely doable. Take it one day at a time. 

It's 12 - 30K Word Books or 6 - 60K Word Books


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

It's amazing how fast it adds up. I'm really going to strive to come close. I'm also going to work on how much revision goes into my novels because the thing keeping me from producing the books I'd like to is self-doubt. I write (and rewrite, rewrite, rewrite). My last novel spanned something like six or seven drafts and took well over a year to get out. Craziness. I have to start trusting my instincts in 2016.


----------



## DebK (Jan 1, 2016)

I've been reading some of the posts here for the past several months, but I don't think I've posted. Seeing this post on Jan 1 inspired me to see how long it would take me to write 1,000 words if I were totally concentrating on what I was doing. I really surprised myself. I started at 10:32 a.m. and at 10:50, I was already up to 500 (Scrivener). 
Granted, writing for publication is more time consuming -- but in less than 20 minutes, I wrote 500 words. 

I'm in for 1,000 words a day. No more procrastination. That's 40 minutes a day. So, if I give it an hour, I should have something of value down on paper -- digital paper, that is! 

Thank you, Sean Sweeney, for opening this thread!


----------



## SaraD (Apr 11, 2014)

My year got off to a productive start with 5048 words today! It is that nice bit near the end of a project where you are rushing headlong towards the resolution. I'm hoping to finish it tomorrow


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Excited to see how many words I can write this year! I typically write 6 days a week, taking Saturdays off. 

My goal is at least 3k words a day, though I'd like to hit 4-5k as many days as possible. I published 12 novels last year (nothing in December) and would like to repeat that this year, if not exceed it. I have sixteen books in my to-write list. Might have to get to some of them next year. We'll see what I can swing. 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## SonyaWrites (Jun 29, 2015)

My goal is 750/day, but I do shoot past 1000 on the really good days


----------



## Veronica Sicoe (Jun 21, 2015)

I don't write on weekends and during my very few and far between holidays. But I've got 218 writing days ahead of me this year, and I average 3K a day, so my top goal for 2016 is 654K. But given editing and other things, I'm aiming for 500K.

Happy new year, everyone! Here's to a very productive new year!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I wrote 2.2 million words in 2015 and that's roughly my goal this year. I'm not starting until Monday, though. I'm editing all weekend. I wrote 57,500 last week for a book so I'm relaxing with editing until I start a new book Monday.


----------



## Claire Nightingale (Dec 29, 2015)

Reading this thread in 2015 really inspired me, so I'm hoping that participating in 2016 will motivate me! 

My word count for yesterday (Jan1st) was 1001 words.

Happy New Year Everyone.... Really looking forward to being part of this community!


----------



## Jakob Brown (Oct 14, 2015)

Looking at publishing my first book this year.  I'm aiming for 2k per day with Sunday's being an optional.  My goal is 42k per month to hit the ~ half million mark.  Today I did 3228.  Excited to get off to a good start.


----------



## dragon_charmer (Dec 14, 2015)

Looks like I joined kboards at just the right time! So how does this work (besides the 1k/day part), do we check in once a day, post encouragements, keep each other accountable?


----------



## ShinyPants (Nov 24, 2015)

dragon_charmer said:


> Looks like I joined kboards at just the right time! So how does this work (besides the 1k/day part), do we check in once a day, post encouragements, keep each other accountable?


I'm new here, too, but judging by the 2015 thread here, I'm guessing that it's just a regular check-in to keep yourself and others motivated.

It's worked so far for me. I was planning on calling it at ~900 words, which sounded good enough, until I visited this thread and was inspired and clocked in at 1,083 words today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

dragon_charmer said:


> Looks like I joined kboards at just the right time! So how does this work (besides the 1k/day part), do we check in once a day, post encouragements, keep each other accountable?


Usually, we post our word count for the day and also encourage others as needed. I think many of us are taking today off, which is why most aren't posting word counts. I might get some still, since I'm about to sit down to outline and write beats.


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

1383 today. Finished one short, dusted off a bit of abandoned opening to another story, and went "Oh! Right! Needs another viewpoint!" 

I'm shooting for 1K a day, 7K a week, 365,000 in 2016. Y'all are absolutely going to blow me out of the water - I know my husband's pulled stretches of 8K/day - but for someone whose longest works to date are the blurbs on the back of his books, it's a stretch goal. 

Look forward to seeing you all race by, while I learn how to write by writing!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

10,000 today. 

Much success to everyone this year and thanks for starting a new thread for 2015. I posted in 2015. 

We are one year closer to death: Horray!


----------



## Findaway (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm another newbie joining this thread to keep myself accountable.

I wrote 3600 words today. Unfortunately, I was revising two chapters, and I ended up deleting around 2000 old words, so my net gain was only 1600. Still, I'll take it.

I bought a calendar and stickers a few days ago. For every 500 words I write, I get to put a sticker on the calendar. Potential fame and fortune aren't enough to get me to write. No, I need stickers for that.


----------



## suliabryon (May 18, 2009)

Glad to be participating in this year. I ended up catching strep throat over Thanksgiving, which I recovered from just in time to relapse into walking pneumonia. I spent a solid month so sick I couldn't function, much less write, at a time when I was supposed to be finishing the latter half of a novel. Two rounds of antibiotics and one Christmas holiday later, I am finally back to writing. Thank goodness! Anyway, I spent a good portion of today editing a novella, but I did manage to get in 1,050 new words on the novel. Yay!  Starting the new year off right.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3611 for the day


----------



## Psychorase (Dec 7, 2015)

Today is January 2nd for me, but I'm in. I did some great things in the last month and a half of 2015, but nothing before that, and I need to keep up the pace. Can't fall back into old habits like I was doing over the holidays.


----------



## lazarusInfinity (Oct 2, 2012)

7000 words in today...


----------



## dragon_charmer (Dec 14, 2015)

1,055 words worth of outlining, character planning, and brainstorming. While it wasn't actual scene-drafting, I'm really pleased with myself because I wasn't planning to write today at all (and because I like my outline so far). So glad I found this motivational thread!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

First of all, welcome to all the newbies and welcome back to all the old hands.

I wrote 2092 words today, which is enough to make me happy for now.


----------



## Lia Cooper (Jan 28, 2014)

kicked off midnight writing and then did another 3300 today. so far it's a good start to the year


----------



## Jane Killick (Aug 29, 2014)

Think I'll join in this year. Hi everyone  

I'm nearing the end of a novel so a few more words getting done at the moment.

Jan 1st: 2,770 words


----------



## angela65 (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm in! I already missed the first day but hope to make the yearly goal.   Good luck, everybody!


----------



## Taitrina (Oct 17, 2014)

Wow they are some very inspiring totals in this thread. Go everyone!

I have a question though. '1000 words a day' is that just a cool title or is it very real? I'm asking because I'm wondering how you guys approach it. For me, I spend one month writing a book, one month revising. I would write lots more than 1k/day in the writing month, and then I wouldn't write fiction until I got to the type-in stage of the revision month.

Do you guys work on more than one project at once? For example write 1000 words a day on Project X, while you are revising Project Y? I hope that's ok to ask. January is a revision month for me. Yesterday I completed Step One on half the book, today I have the other half and then onwards to step two.


----------



## Psychorase (Dec 7, 2015)

31 words.


----------



## 87552 (Nov 4, 2015)

7600 words in 4 days. Jan 1st was "holiday" as I was mostly recovering from a hangover =).

I usually average 2-2.5k / day and trying to force it into a daily habit. Everyone has a different pace. 1000/day is not a bad performance. If there is more, that's even better.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

On 12/17 I vowed to write 1,000 words per day. Some days it's easy, others, not so much.










What makes it easy:

1. Knowing what you're going to write
2. Enjoying the scene you're writing (consider killing it if you don't enjoy it)


----------



## Veronica Sicoe (Jun 21, 2015)

TromboneAl said:


> What makes it easy:
> 
> 1. Knowing what you're going to write
> 2. Enjoying the scene you're writing (consider killing it if you don't enjoy it)


This is the key. 
And planning a set block of time for your writing during which you won't tolerate any interruptions or distractions.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Taitrina said:


> Wow they are some very inspiring totals in this thread. Go everyone!
> 
> I have a question though. '1000 words a day' is that just a cool title or is it very real? I'm asking because I'm wondering how you guys approach it. For me, I spend one month writing a book, one month revising. I would write lots more than 1k/day in the writing month, and then I wouldn't write fiction until I got to the type-in stage of the revision month.
> 
> Do you guys work on more than one project at once? For example write 1000 words a day on Project X, while you are revising Project Y? I hope that's ok to ask. January is a revision month for me. Yesterday I completed Step One on half the book, today I have the other half and then onwards to step two.


Yes, 1k a day is very real. Some of us are at much higher word counts. My personal goal is 3k a day, six days a week. Occasionally, I'll edit in place of writing, but I tend to write in the morning and do editing/marketing in the afternoon, after my kids are done homeschooling.

I often have three or more projects going at once. For example, right now:

- #1 is with the editor
- #2 is in the writing phase
- #3 is in the outlining stage

I slowed down a lot in November/December, or I would have more in different stages. I've gotten to the point where five WIPs doesn't even phase me. But then again, this is my full-time gig, and I publish 1 or more novel a month.


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm going for 1000 words a day. Yearly goal: 250,000 (I take Sundays off, and then there are a few other days when the writing just isn't going to happen, like Christmas and travel days.) If I get more confident, I'll raise it to 300,000.

I divide my time every day between writing and revising/editing. I don't really have a way to track the revising, except by scene. Currently working at a pace of about one scene a day (depending on how long the scene is and how much work it needs). Would like to bump that up to 1-2, once I'm over this cold and things start to settle down again.

Yesterday, 1/1, I wrote a whole short-short story, 1247 words.

Best wishes to everyone with their goals this year!


----------



## SaraD (Apr 11, 2014)

I realised I didn't give my goal at the beginning of the year. I plan to write at least 3k words on average every day during 2016 including weekends and holidays. Some days will be less than that and some more. Today was a less day with just 1354 words added to my WIP, but then today I was in procrastination city. Tomorrow will be an early start to get a good number of words written


----------



## Michele Roper (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi,

I'd like to join in. This is exactly what I need.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1UKFWYJK5LWM0


----------



## jlstovall4 (Oct 6, 2015)

Taitrina said:


> I have a question though. '1000 words a day' is that just a cool title or is it very real? I'm asking because I'm wondering how you guys approach it. For me, I spend one month writing a book, one month revising. I would write lots more than 1k/day in the writing month, and then I wouldn't write fiction until I got to the type-in stage of the revision month.
> 
> Do you guys work on more than one project at once? For example write 1000 words a day on Project X, while you are revising Project Y? I hope that's ok to ask. January is a revision month for me. Yesterday I completed Step One on half the book, today I have the other half and then onwards to step two.


Honestly, I'm not out there yet. But today I actually summed up all the word counts from the books I wrote in 2015, even the ones that I just started on and they are sitting out there in limbo waiting for more scenes.  I found that I wrote approx 200K words over about a 7 month timespan. (I spent the first five months constantly rewriting my first book looking for an agent.)

I do believe 1000 words a day can be done. With me I'm not trying to literally write a 1000 a day. Instead, I just write as much as I can, as often as I can. I find days when I can knock out 3,800 words and other days I barely get 200. I've also had spans of days of writing nothing. I think if you see a book as 60 scenes, and a 1000 words as about a scene. Then it can easily work out to write a few scenes a day or average 1 scene a day around 1000 words.

So it's doable. With the indie world thriving off of multiple books coming out in a year, it's something I think we all have to embrace. But as I said before, I was surprised that I was able to write almost 200K words in a little over half a year, all the while trying to get a completed book into agents hands. (which created a lot of headache, self-doubt, frustration, and tiredness)

I think we can all do it. Stay motivated K-boarders!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today.


----------



## suliabryon (May 18, 2009)

Over 2200 words today. I might write more tonight, but in case I don't, I'm putting my total up now.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1641 words today.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

In January 2015, my husband was diagnosed with severe heart blockages shortly after we arrived home from a cruise. Many medical tests, open-heart quadruple bypass surgery, and months of recovery and cardio-rehab followed. My personal level of stress shocked me. He actually recovered faster than I did. The end result was loss of all my personal discipline, not only writing, but also exercise, nutritious eating, interest in socializing, housework, etc. I'm happy to report he continues in being healthier than he's been in years, and I finally have my head on straight.

Accountability is exactly what I need right now as I get back on a good writing schedule. So...*I hereby commit to the Thousand Words a Day Club* even though I'll begin two days behind. (Yesterday, January 1, was reserved for just the two of us to be together after family holiday events. Today, we left town before sunrise to attend the funeral of an old friend and returned home, totally spent, well after dark.) So my writing over the next couple days will include required catch-up.


----------



## lazarusInfinity (Oct 2, 2012)

3600 words today.  Slow day-meh...


----------



## ShinyPants (Nov 24, 2015)

Man, Sapphire, that sounds like a LOT on your plate. D: I'm glad to hear that you and your husband are feeling better. Best of luck in your continued good health.

I wrote 1,864 words today. More than yesterday, fewer than my goal. I took a long nap in the middle of the day and am heading to bed early (for me). Lovely little sinus infection that I picked up a few days ago has me wiped (and the last time that I pushed through an illness and worked too much and slept too little, I developed walking pneumonia and was a brainless zombie for a month, so). I'm moving in the right, direction, though, just gotta keep going the way that I'm going.

P.S. All those word counts that look insanely, impossibly high from where I'm sitting? They are stirring my competitive feels something fierce, and they are SUPER inspirational, so THANK YOU!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm going to join the party (a bit late, but better than never). My word count for the 1st and 2nd were pitiful, but I plan on hitting 1k tomorrow, even if I have to write for eight hours straight. (I'm a terribly slow writer, so that isn't out of the realm of possibility).


----------



## RD (Dec 19, 2015)

2997

lol, I couldn't pull off 3k apparently. This was a good day for me.


----------



## paigemarcella (Sep 1, 2015)

Took yesterday off to finish reading "Take Off Your Pants!" by Libbie Hawker  then worked more on my outline for Sequel for Eminent. (Plus it was the release day of Part I of Eminent!) But today I couldn't resist the urge to get started on my Sequel for Eminent!!!  *1280 words* this evening!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Heh, Paige, I'm actually calling it today at 2007 words so I can get back into my reread of Take Off Your Pants too. Exactly what I need to get organized and keep this writing momentum going.


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

15XX net words today.  Took all day.  Slow going, but ... I'm slow going.  That's ok.  Good progress, (and a nice, needed twist in the plot too), so .... good day.  Baby was cooperative today, and little mama hit her project hard too.  Not sure if she hit 1000+, but I wouldn't be surprised if she did.  She's a journalist and can crank out some text in a tiny fraction of the time I do.  I'm an historian, so my practice is to poke words out, look at them, consider my angles.  Blech.  

Ordered a print copy of Take Off Your Pants.  Need it in my hands, not just in my electronic bits herder thingamy.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

2280 words today.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't know how I managed to make my 4K daily quota (but spread over several projects) when I was trying to start the new year luxuriating in bed all day.


----------



## Jane Killick (Aug 29, 2014)

Jan 2nd: 2,300
YTD: 5,070


----------



## SamuelStokes (Oct 11, 2015)

YTD - A touch over 5,000 it's really nice to be on holidays .


----------



## Lia Cooper (Jan 28, 2014)

was really tired yesterday and had a hard time focusing so I only managed 2100 before midnight. 

YTD: 5482


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Sapphire, so sorry to hear about your husband and all the stress you've been under! 

Today is my first official day of writing this year. The first was a holiday and yesterday was Saturday, my day off. I wrote a few hundred words in outlining those two days. Today, I didn't hit my 3k goal, but given how poorly I slept last night and the ridiculous amount of distractions I had during the wee hours, I'm not going to beat myself up. I'll make up for it tomorrow.

2788 words, including the bit of outlining I got over the past two days.


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

Good Morning from middle America!  Coffee is hot, let's get the words rolling!  Last day of holiday before heading back into "normal" office hours/ days tomorrow.  *sigh*


----------



## Christopher Kerns (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm in! Averaging 1000+ plus so far, will find time to carve out today as well. Keep writing, everyone!


----------



## Jane Killick (Aug 29, 2014)

Jan 3rd: 2,846 (not bad, seeing as I also had a pub lunch with wine today  )
YTD: 7,916


----------



## SaraD (Apr 11, 2014)

Today came in at 2850 new words.


----------



## Christopher Kerns (Dec 18, 2014)

i'm done for the day:
2,460 today
4,488 for 2016


----------



## Claire Nightingale (Dec 29, 2015)

Only 944 words on the weekend. I'm off work this week so hoping to pull in some big numbers (well..... big numbers for me, anyway!!)


----------



## ShinyPants (Nov 24, 2015)

Woohoo! I hit my 3k goal for the first time since I made it my goal back in December. Happy dance time! 

3,044 words today.


----------



## m_d_reynolds (Jul 9, 2011)

1611 Words on the day. First day writing for the new year. Finally writing again after a two year break.


----------



## suliabryon (May 18, 2009)

1514 words today. That finishes another chapter and puts me over the halfway point of the novel. Finally.


----------



## Lia Cooper (Jan 28, 2014)

Back on track w/ 3356 today

YTD: 8838


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I've managed just over 1,000 words a day for the first three days of the year, but it's my first day back at work today, so we'll see what happens (I'm guessing not much!)...


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

m_d_reynolds said:


> 1611 Words on the day. First day writing for the new year. Finally writing again after a two year break.


That's quite an accomplishment: 2 years then 1611 words! How did it feel?


----------



## Psychorase (Dec 7, 2015)

I succeeded today! I actually succeeded! 

2300 words. All for my novel. Planning to start on my novelette for the Comet Press anthology tomorrow.

After almost nothing the past few days, this is amazing! Even when I'm able to get 1000+, it's often on the lower end of that.

2016 so far: 2560 words


----------



## m_d_reynolds (Jul 9, 2011)

Sapphire said:


> That's quite an accomplishment: 2 years then 1611 words! How did it feel?


Thanks! I am excited for this year. I have decided for a 12 month push to make writing my full time. Making big changes to the way I approach things. This book feels a lot more natural than anything I have written before. We will see how well the writing goes this week. I start back to the day job today and have an hour drive each way, so time gets tighter.


----------



## mahlaetan (Nov 29, 2015)

I just need the kids to go back to school and then I am game. I was writing that much before break. However today was the first day back and they got a snow day! What are the chances?


----------



## Findaway (Dec 31, 2015)

Jan 2 = 1011 words

Jan 3 = 1015 words

My goal today is to do more than squeak past the 1000 word line.


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

Forgot to check in last night.  I think it was 12XX something.  About the same as the day before, but they came quicker yesterday.


----------



## Jakob Brown (Oct 14, 2015)

I need to work on posting on time here .  
Jan 1: 3228
Jan 2: 1264
Jan 3: 2485


----------



## Jane Killick (Aug 29, 2014)

Jan 4th: 2,821
YTD: 10,737

Much better than usual, but I'm heading towards the end of the novel. Can I keep this up? Stay tuned...


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

Today i got a lot done. Another book completed. New one started and another in process. 12,000 words today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2152 words today.


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

hunterone said:


> Today i got a lot done. Another book completed. New one started and another in process. 12,000 words today.


  Whoaaaa......

Ok, well, ... ahem ... [smooths down shirt, pats hair] I hit 1059 net (I lightly edit as I go so more words were written, not all kept), but that was in about an hour (very fast for me), after baby was finally down and little mama and I had some cocoa. Now I can read a few threads of KBoard University. Then, bed and read for a little bit. Hooray!


----------



## Findaway (Dec 31, 2015)

1085 for me today. Plus around 1000 words of outlining. I worked out a crucial part of my plot, so I'm happy.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

2426 words for me today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Came in around 5100 for the 4th! Feeling great about 2016 so far!


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

1047 words so far. I'm not averaging 1000 words a day yet, but I'm sure as hell doing a lot better than I did in 2015.

I have to hold myself accountable this year.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

It was my first writing day of 2016 and I wrote five chapters and 13,500 words on a new WIP.


----------



## m_d_reynolds (Jul 9, 2011)

1035 for me today, but I have excuses. Good ones. Went back to work. Had a massive water leak under my house to attend to. And it's my birthday. I know. I know. Excuses are excuses. Taking tomorrow off to work on the water leak and probably take advantage of the day off to write.


----------



## Lia Cooper (Jan 28, 2014)

3204 squeezed in just before midnight (was very off track tonight)

YTD: 12042


----------



## Christopher Kerns (Dec 18, 2014)

ugh - I'm having to jump back into my previous story for rewrites from beta feedback. no new words yesterday, today, and probably tomorrow. I'll have to dig out of the hole later this week!


----------



## Psychorase (Dec 7, 2015)

Another 1000 in!

YTD: 3560


----------



## suliabryon (May 18, 2009)

Forgot to post yesterday. 1,010 words. YTD: 4,817 

So far, so good. I miss the days when I was writing 4-8k words per day, but as long as I am working this day job, I think what I'm doing now will remain the norm (until summer break gets here - I'm a Special Education teacher). Still, if I can maintain this pace, I will produce more than the number of words I need to stick to the proposed publishing schedule I've laid out for myself for 2016.


----------



## Jane Killick (Aug 29, 2014)

Jan 5th: 1,044
YTD: 11,781

Spent a long time wrestling with a complicated bit of plot but wanted to stay in the Thousand Words A Day Club and so kept going beyond a point I would otherwise have given up. I will write more tomorrow.


----------



## Claire Nightingale (Dec 29, 2015)

1553 words yesterday..... halfway through my week of, I need to pick up my game!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,500 today. Had to run errands in the middle of the day.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I didn't check in yesterday because I kept thinking I was going to get time to write more, but I didn't. Then it got to be so late I couldn't even type. (You know, 9pm. I start writing at 4:30am.)

4314 yesterday
4250 today


----------



## Findaway (Dec 31, 2015)

1061 today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2095 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Finishing up today right around my daily goal with 3581. I'll take it!


----------



## ShinyPants (Nov 24, 2015)

3,061 today. It would have been more if I'd started earlier in the day, and if I hadn't taken some time to work up a book cover for my dad (read: procrastinate on my own project).

Still, I'm moving in the right direction.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

2247 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did five chapters and 13,000 words.


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

1200 so far.


----------



## suliabryon (May 18, 2009)

I thought I was only going to make 800 words today, but I ended up with 1103! YTD: 5920


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

Managed to do another 1400 words to finish my story. Good night.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2281 words and a finished first draft! 

ETA: Upped my word to 2617 working on the second draft.


----------



## SonyaWrites (Jun 29, 2015)

1294 today so far! I plan to get more done before the day is over, but it's the first time this year that I've gotten past the 1000 mark so I wanted to go ahead and post


----------



## Veronica Sicoe (Jun 21, 2015)

Stacy Claflin said:


> 2281 words and a finished first draft!


Yay! Congrats, Stacy!

You guys all have such a headstart on me already. I'll only start writing when my holiday is over in 1 1/2 weeks. My fingers are itching!


----------



## 87552 (Nov 4, 2015)

Nothing for today (and yesterday, sadly) because of this darn flu =(. Tomorrow... I think I'm finally done with the fever. So, tomorrow. Yes.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

Only 5672 words done today. Frustrated because i had a lot of things screw up my day so i couldn't write any more. uh! Start again tommorow.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1514


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

SonyaWrites said:


> 1294 today so far! I plan to get more done before the day is over, but it's the first time this year that I've gotten past the 1000 mark so I wanted to go ahead and post


Congrats on hitting the 1K milestone!!


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2509 words today.


----------



## Findaway (Dec 31, 2015)

1024 for me. 500 was a bit of a tangent. Hopefully it'll make the cut during editing.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Came so close to taking my first skip day of the year, but ended up with 3654 instead and it feels awesome!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I only got four chapters and about 12,000 words in today before a headache forced me to call it a night. I was one chapter short of my goal.


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

1300 words


----------



## Lia Cooper (Jan 28, 2014)

1/5: 100
1/6: 2300

YTD: 14495


----------



## 87552 (Nov 4, 2015)

1520 and had to take a break to take care of work (at least the flu is gone)

May throw another 1-2k later tonight.


----------



## Elliott Webber (Sep 24, 2015)

I've been hitting 1k+ most days in the last few months, yesterday though I had to deal with frozen water pipes and after dragging myself through 950 I called it a day. Sometimes it just has to be enough.

Today I did 1200+ even though I got off to a pretty rough start, so I'm still on track for the year.

You win some you lose some, the important thing is to keep trucking.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

10,000 today.


----------



## suliabryon (May 18, 2009)

I wrote 1439 words last night, before our puppy chased the cat right over the table my laptop was on and literally sent it flying through the air and face down onto the floor. The screen went black (this was after 10pm at night) and I couldn't get it to work. I spent a completely sleepless night sick to my stomach and worried about the words I'd written (the rest of the book was backed up), the novella I had completed several chapters worth of copyedits on (not backed up) a bunch of work stuff that literally took me two weeks to do (not backed up) and wondering where the heck I was going to come up with the money for a new laptop (I am a Mac user) if they couldn't fix it. Luckily, it was a simple video cord connection, and this morning they fixed it right up and everything was there. My sleepless night and emotional night/day have left me totally exhausted, so I don't know if I will write tonight. OTOH, I am already over my 7k words for the week, so if I miss today, I will still be "on goal" for the year.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

FINALLY! ARRRGH! Finished a MAJOR edit on book 4 in my series. This one is 188k, so nice and juicy. The ending was ... emotional, so feeling a little unhinged, like I need a stiff drink. All right, who wants to hit the bar on a Thursday? =P


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

2324 ... I had the day off work and thought I would do a little better than this ... oh well ... try again tomorrow.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2777 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3010 for today


----------



## SonyaWrites (Jun 29, 2015)

1022 for 1/7


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did six chapters and 16,000 words. I had to make up for the chapter I missed yesterday.


----------



## Findaway (Dec 31, 2015)

1324 for me today.



suliabryon said:


> I wrote 1439 words last night, before our puppy chased the cat right over the table my laptop was on and literally sent it flying through the air and face down onto the floor. The screen went black (this was after 10pm at night) and I couldn't get it to work.


I feel your pain. I'm glad your laptop was easily fixed. Two weeks ago, my cat knocked my external hard drive to the floor. Dead on impact. Thankfully I had everything backed up on another drive as well. I've found that cats themselves aren't expensive, but the damage they cause is.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

2140 words yesterday and 2329 words today.


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

1206 tonight!  Feels good after a couple sub 1K days -- fortunately I had a little extra in the word bank, so my average for the week should be OK.


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

1700 words and finished a story. Tomorrow I start a new book, so I'm going to have to step it up.


----------



## suliabryon (May 18, 2009)

Findaway said:


> 1324 for me today.
> 
> I feel your pain. I'm glad your laptop was easily fixed. Two weeks ago, my cat knocked my external hard drive to the floor. Dead on impact. Thankfully I had everything backed up on another drive as well. I've found that cats themselves aren't expensive, but the damage they cause is.


It was pretty horrific. It all worked out in the end, thankfully, and now we are working really hard with our puppy about not chasing the cats like a crazy dog. She is part Austrailian Shepard, and those herding instincts are apparently very strong. Also, I am going st start backing up every single time I finish writing for the day, just in case.


----------



## SonyaWrites (Jun 29, 2015)

1924 today! Taking a break now until tomorrow evening


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1015 words today


----------



## Breathe (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi, everybody.  

Newt joining for the inspiration, if I may. 

I don't really have a problem writing per se as much as getting words to behave ( a medical thing). 

So this year, I am hoping to be able to write at least some quality sentences each day utilising my old stuff and, if the doctors pan out, maybe upping word count to 1000 or more. 

Good luck to us all.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1146 words today.


----------



## Findaway (Dec 31, 2015)

2471 words today. Half of them felt boring and dry, but I kept going. I'm getting better at that. I'll tinker with the sentences later, when I edit.


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

catching up:

1/2 - didn't write, spent some time planning and brainstorming, and worked on the revision
1/3 - I take Sundays off from writing
1/4 - 1154
1/5 - 1236
1/6 - 1279
1/7 - 1613
1/8 - 1031

I wrote three short stories this week - "Valuables", "Perfect", and "I Used To Be An Archmage (And It Was Annoying)" (that last came from a wonderful prompt from the story prompt generator at Seventh Sanctum http://www.seventhsanctum.com/)

Also made good progress on the revision of book 6 of Daughter of the Wildings. Within a few scenes of the end. I'm in the middle of the big climactic battle; the shootout is over and now it's on with the magical fight.


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

Breathe said:


> Hi, everybody.
> 
> Newt joining for the inspiration, if I may.
> 
> ...


Good luck  I understand the frustration when the body won't cooperate. I get bad brain fog from Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, and sometimes I'm just plain too tired. Hope you can get some good help from your doctors for your condition.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Just over 1000 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did five chapters and about 14,000 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome, Breathe. I hope you get your medical issues sorted. 

Looking forward to reading the Book 6 of Daughter of the Wildings, Kyra.

I wrote 2178 words today.


----------



## 87552 (Nov 4, 2015)

Couldn't write anything yesterday because of a friend's mother's funeral.

Today, 1999k so far. Maybe I can continue later in the night.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1061 today. Hoping to get in a little more tonight but not sure if that will be doable.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1218


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1002 words today, and I also published my eighth novella.

Also have to rewrite outline for current story because first draft is tracking said outline.


----------



## Findaway (Dec 31, 2015)

2661

I'm in the boggy middle of the story. I'm hoping that I'll be out of the quicksand by Mon and onto firm ground. That's the goal, anyway.


----------



## Breathe (Jan 9, 2016)

Kyra Halland said:


> Good luck  I understand the frustration when the body won't cooperate. I get bad brain fog from Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, and sometimes I'm just plain too tired. Hope you can get some good help from your doctors for your condition.


Thank you, Kyra.

May your brain be clear this year as I know how that feels. 



CoraBuhlert said:


> Welcome, Breathe. I hope you get your medical issues sorted.
> 
> Looking forward to reading the Book 6 of Daughter of the Wildings, Kyra.
> 
> I wrote 2178 words today.


Thank you, Cora. I hope so too, one way or another. 

So, I think I should own up and say no words written yesterday but I do have Word open and shall attempt to write again today.
As long as I stick with a revamp of old stuff, what can go wrong?  lol


----------



## Elliott Webber (Sep 24, 2015)

Around 1200 two days ago.

Around 1200 yesterday.

And around 1100 today. I cracked 40k on my current novel and I'm getting into the part where things are starting to get juicy.


----------



## 87552 (Nov 4, 2015)

1953 tonight.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Time to catch up...

3003 Thursday
1584 Friday
2169 Today


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1029 words today


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

1091 net today.  Was hoping for more over the weekend, but y'know.  Weekend.


----------



## SonyaWrites (Jun 29, 2015)

Got to 1006 today--three minutes before midnight!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

2398 words yesterday and 2903 words today.


----------



## Findaway (Dec 31, 2015)

1343

I jumped around a lot, writing parts of four different scenes, but at least I got some words down.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Finished off the weekend with 1561 words today.


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

4,403 words today.

I finished a novel! I'm stoked to have it done. Starts the week off on the good note.


----------



## The_Empress (Jan 8, 2016)

Well done, BGArcher!

No words yet today, just here to announce my intention to join in (so if I *don't* do my 1K words I know I have to report it publicly!).


----------



## Book Cat (Jan 3, 2016)

I only did 1435 today but in a little under two weeks I have written about 31k words! One of the best writing fortnights I have had for a long time.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

The_Empress said:


> Well done, BGArcher!
> 
> No words yet today, just here to announce my intention to join in (so if I *don't* do my 1K words I know I have to report it publicly!).


Welcome Empress! 

1057 words for me today.


----------



## Denise Lewis (Dec 31, 2015)

A newbie here, ready to join the 1000 words per day ranks with high hopes of getting my first book ready to publish in March.

Hoping this will help keep me accountable for getting it done everyday.

Accountability = the sword used against the forces of the evil, in the realm of procrastination!! 

So, my word count for my book today is 1363. 

Plus, I wrote a few hundred words while plotting a new serial. And, wrote down about 6 new book ideas, along with another idea for a serial. My brain is mush!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,500 today


----------



## kudzurunner (Nov 2, 2015)

Why play it safe?  Why not 10,000 words a day?  Or 20,000?  More is better, clearly.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2850 words today.


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

1082 net for the day, and hit 10k on my current WIP!  Huzzah!


----------



## Findaway (Dec 31, 2015)

2378

Plus, I spent almost two hours drawing a map and sorting out some geographical problems my story had.

Free Tip: Don't throw a character off a cliff into a river flowing west unless it's physically/geographically possible. I had to go through the whole story changing directions and places to make the river work. (It's now flowing south.)  OR  Draw the map first! (I plan to go with that option in the future.)


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Joining in for the first time and catching up...

1/4 = 3359
1/5 = 3071
1/6 = 2145
1/7 = 1833
1/8 = 2103
1/9-10 = break
1/11 = 1720


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3541 for today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Only 3,000 today. I got distracted by having to run an entire week's worth of errands in one day because of a snowstorm. The weather is supposed to be lousy tomorrow, though, so I have an entire day of writing.


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

Been lurking on this thread and it sounds like a fun motivator, so why not?

11 days in and I'm a little behind, but catching up quickly. I didn't start my new serial project until Thursday of last week, and as of last night I'm sitting at 11,826 (up from ~8500 where I started yesterday). If I can get another 1200 by the end of the day, I'll be on track.



kudzurunner said:


> Why play it safe? Why not 10,000 words a day? Or 20,000? More is better, clearly.


c'mon, man. Some of us have day jobs to do  On my last manuscript, I averaged about 5k/day , and that seemed like absolute torture.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3050 yesterday
3010 today

Finally starting to feel at 'home' in this new series, 12k into it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

kudzurunner said:


> Why play it safe? Why not 10,000 words a day? Or 20,000? More is better, clearly.


I would think if this is something you're not interested in you would see no reason to comment. If you don't want to write 1,000 words a day, then don't. Why come in with the express intention of being snarky to others?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello,

I want to join too. 

2500 words today.


----------



## Denise Lewis (Dec 31, 2015)

2359 words today. 

    <---- How I feel now.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

Was only going to be 7,500 today but pushed through to hit 10k. All-day writing but feels good.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2632 words today.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

2018 today ... snowed in, no distractions


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did five chapters and about 15,000 words. I have two chapters to finish tomorrow (maybe three depending how the big fight at the end works out).


----------



## SonyaWrites (Jun 29, 2015)

1884 so far today. But I'll still try to get a little bit more done before I go to bed


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

4849 today, finishing the pilot of my new serial.

Damn, that feels good. Time to call it a night.


----------



## Findaway (Dec 31, 2015)

3747 - My best writing day of the year so far. Now to repeat it tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

2846 words yesterday and 2779 today.


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

Way to go everyone!

I did 2489 today


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Go team!!!

I finished up the day with 3060


----------



## 87552 (Nov 4, 2015)

1836 today =).


----------



## Denise Lewis (Dec 31, 2015)

Hope everyone had productive day today!!

I was able to put out 1498 words today, even though I was feeling pretty crappy. 

Shhh, I think I hear my bed calling my name, so I guess I will go and see what it wants. Zzzzz...


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did 5,000 words and finished my WIP.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

2215 words today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1529 words today.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1015


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

10,000 but i had to push through. I was getting seriously distracted by videos about gangs on youtube lol.


----------



## Findaway (Dec 31, 2015)

2199

It was a few partial scenes. I'll need to work on transitions in the next few days.


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

1071 net today in bits and smatters, but it's in.  Hooray!


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

2796 today. Kind of short compared to yesterday. I guess that's what I get for editing instead of writing. Oh well, I still hit the goal, and tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Finished up today with 4503!


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

This is a great group! I'm quite amazed at you all. I was distracted for most of the day too, but when I checked in earlier, your output inspired me to get down to business. Finished today with 2351.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1796 yesterday
4113 today

I decided to start a new project today. The other one wasn't flowing at all. It was like pulling teeth most days - that was my first clue that I was writing the wrong story. The second was when dead bodies started showing up in my sweet romance. lol 

So I moved onto my next vampire novel, and the words just flowed. This 4k morning was so much easier and more enjoyable than yesterday's 1k day. Obviously, I'm working on the right project. Then when this one is done and out of my system, I can move back to the sweet romance... and figure out what to do with those dead bodies.


----------



## Sandy Appleyard (Mar 23, 2015)

This is a great thread and I'm wondering if anyone has been inspired by Chris Fox's book '5000 Words Per Hour'?  

I just finished reading it on Sunday night.  It's a quick read but it gives subtle strategies to help you write faster and more focused.  And you don't even need the app that he pushes in the book, either, just an Excel spreadsheet and a timer.  

Before I read it I found I was lucky to hit 1k words per day but now that I have better ways to get the job done I've already hit over 10K words just this week alone...and that doesn't even count today.  

I'll be posting my word count for today later!  Best of luck to you all!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Sandy Appleyard said:


> This is a great thread and I'm wondering if anyone has been inspired by Chris Fox's book '5000 Words Per Hour'?


Welcome to the thread, Sandy! I haven't read that book because I'm not at a place where I'm interested in learning about dictation.

My inspiration for writing faster, better stories comes from the outlining method Libbie Hawker teaches in Take Off Your Pants.


----------



## Sandy Appleyard (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks, Stacy!  I'll check that book out, too


----------



## 87552 (Nov 4, 2015)

2194 tonight =) Yay! Now, back to playing Mass Effect.


----------



## SonyaWrites (Jun 29, 2015)

3073!

Time to stop and go make dinner...


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2622 words today.


----------



## Sandy Appleyard (Mar 23, 2015)

2126 today...


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,500 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

2062 words for me.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1113 for me today


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

2190... I seem to be going in the wrong direction...

Fear not, for tomorrow is a new day!
(thankfully one I have off of my day job, so I can spend the majority of it writing  )


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful warm day but I banged up my foot and couldn't hobble to the beach, so did 7,000 words of rewrite on a doorstopper I hope to have ready for spring, then a couple of posts for a new multi-author blog under construction, now I'm talking to you guys.  A great day!


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

Short on words today, but not bad on writerly productivity.  I don't feel too bad.  Got the outline back realigned with my WIP --- the WIP had a few better things going on that appeared out of nowhere, so had to catch the outline up, so I knew where I was headed.  Also, had a short session with my editor over a very short piece and got it tweaked and submitted tonight.  Phew!  So, only 480 words net tonight.


----------



## Findaway (Dec 31, 2015)

1018

And I worked for every word.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Unexpected slow day with 1046 in total.


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## 87552 (Nov 4, 2015)

3080 today, I'm happy with the performance so far =).


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

4286 for this morning. Switching WIPs was definitely the right choice!


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1014 on lunch break and after work.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2658 words today and nearly finished with the first draft.


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

Hey, I don't feel so bad. Like a lot of you, I found yesterday pretty tough. I was busy trying to find travel deals (aka procrastinating) and only got 610 words in. Today was better with 1139 words. I'm going to pack it in now and hopefully tomorrow's numbers will be even better.


----------



## Findaway (Dec 31, 2015)

1053

The last two days have been a struggle. I think I need to revisit my plot. As in, figure out what the heck is supposed to be happening.


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

2413 today. turned it around and hopefully I can keep that trend going.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1507 for today. Only two weeks into the new year and I feel like I'm already struggling a bit.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I haven't been reporting and I haven't been close to my original pledge. Therefore, rather than climbing out of a deep hole and getting discouraged, I'm starting over. Beginning today: 1000 words a day for 5 days a week...every week! A big cheer for those weeks over goal is great, but no advance credit for the following week.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1251


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1176 words today and finished the first draft of the story.

Always feels good to finish the first draft.


----------



## Findaway (Dec 31, 2015)

Congrats on the first draft, henderson.

1059 for me.

Still struggling with the plot.


----------



## Denise Lewis (Dec 31, 2015)

I was able to get 1595 words today.

Yesterday was a day off, so at least I was able to make up for part of that today.


----------



## LovelynBettison (Aug 12, 2012)

2,684 for me today.


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

3090 today. I don't want to stop, but I can't keep my eyes open. Oh well, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Almost forgot to post for the day. Finished up with a little over 1000.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I forgot to post yesterday, but I wrote 2192 words. Today was 2064 words.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tornado blew in off the ocean and across town last night and tore up some neighborhoods.  Our place was lucky to miss it.  Have more broken branches and leaves to clear out of the yard but taking a break to hammer on a new ms.  Unlikely to make my 4K quota today, tho'.  Will work 50% harder tomorrow.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2543 this morning.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1011 today


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

All day editing. Finished WIP yesterday. Back at it tomorrow with a new WIP


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

4392 today.  Phew.  Time for a little movie watching to unwind, and reading, then bed.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Finished off with 2220 today. Picking up steam again!


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1005 word outline for a new story today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Had a really good day of 3848 words today.


----------



## Findaway (Dec 31, 2015)

Scraped in under the wire with 1044.

On the plus side, I've written more than 25,000 words so far this month. That's good for me.


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

1854 including a rewrite on Episode 2 of my serial. It's a smaller number than I'm used to, but I also replaced a bunch of previously written material. It was a busy day anyway, but I also have a feeling I won't be doing much writing tomorrow.


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

1250 yesterday. I need to pick up the pace.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

3131 words today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2586 this morning. I really need to get my momentum back up!


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

Got 1419 today


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1407 words today


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

1300 words so far today


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

1037 net tonight, but my eyes are tired.  Good work today everyone!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

5069 for today. Aiming for another 5k tomorrow


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I started a new book and did five chapters and 13,102 words.


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

3350 for yesterday. Didn't get a chance to post before I collapsed for the night.

Will shoot for a 2.5k day today.


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

Here's the past week or so:
1/9 - 1163
1/10 - Sundays off
1/11 - 1417
1/12 - 1419
1/13 - 1256
1/14 - 1174
1/15 - 1409
1/16 - 1227
1/17 - Sunday
1/18 - travel day, taking our son back to college.

three more short stories: Of Rings and Lemon Cream Cakes, Victoria, Words That Can't Be Read


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

4614 for today.


----------



## Lorena (Jun 7, 2015)

My first post in the 2016 thread, back in the routine again 

I'm editing, so 1719 new words today


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

Another big day: 3941. I also finished episode 2 of my serial mystery.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Had to push back my next 5k to tomorrow. Only 2k today but still happy with what I came up with.


----------



## AixenPixel (May 15, 2015)

I wrote 3018 words easilllly because of pomodoros! I love them! I never thought I'd be commenting here, but thanks to poms, here I am! Time to plot a novel! <3


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

AixenPixel said:


> I wrote 3018 words easilllly because of pomodoros! I love them! I never thought I'd be commenting here, but thanks to poms, here I am! Time to plot a novel! <3


Woo hoo!


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## AixenPixel (May 15, 2015)

benjclark said:


> Woo hoo!


TuT Thank youuuuuu! <3333


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

Only 550 net words today.  Not my worst writing day, but another lesson in outlining (i.e. do it).  

In good news, I had a piece of flash fiction accepted by Akashic Books for one of their Mondays are Murder noir series -- it'll be my first published piece of fiction, I'm pretty sure.  Goes out in April.


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

1700 words. I was going to do more, but I've been geeking out on superhero movie news all night.


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

Wrote 1854 today. I'm happy with the word count but I'm going to have to review Libby's and Chris' books so I can push harder.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

3293 words.


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

I ended up with roughly 2000 words. Time for bed!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did five chapters and 12,017 words.


----------



## AixenPixel (May 15, 2015)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I did five chapters and 12,017 words.


Omg did you use pomodoros. What an epic word count


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

benjclark said:


> Only 550 net words today. Not my worst writing day, but another lesson in outlining (i.e. do it).
> 
> In good news, I had a piece of flash fiction accepted by Akashic Books for one of their Mondays are Murder noir series -- it'll be my first published piece of fiction, I'm pretty sure. Goes out in April.


Congrats on publication!

Only about 800 words for me today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1200 words today, and it has been a tough slog.

It is always a tough transition from the high of writing the end of one story, and then grinding through the beginning of the new story.


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

1259 in starting episode 3 of the serial. was an edit day for episode 2, so I didn't get nearly as much as I wanted. oh well, still hit the 1k goal


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

3208 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1681 today


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

1750 words today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Five chapters and 11,702 words.


----------



## SonyaWrites (Jun 29, 2015)

1049 yesterday. Still working on today. Almost there!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I didn't like writing this short story but I did, and I fixed a LOT of typos in another project


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

4252 yesterday. I'll post today's count later because I'm holding out hope that I can get a bit more writing done.


----------



## AixenPixel (May 15, 2015)

I did 1300 words yesterday


----------



## Lorena (Jun 7, 2015)

1073 words today. Still editing


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

4717 for today.


----------



## AixenPixel (May 15, 2015)

Stacy Claflin said:


> 4717 for today.


Did about 1500 today... But 4k? My GOD with an outline on hand I could do that! (got up to 3k though!)


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Wait until Amanda posts. She routinely gets 12k+ days.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1860. Trying to make up for the past couple sub-par days.


----------



## caarsen (Aug 28, 2015)

I had to slog pretty hard today to get 1,200 words. It was like pulling teeth, but I'm on the first chapters of a new book in a new series. I've found it always takes me a lot of time to get the first three chapters of any book down. So I have to give myself permission to let it take however long it takes.


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm ashamed to say it, but none. zero, the big bupkis, nada.

But I did get my first novel ready to send to an editor


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

2100 words



TommyHill said:


> .
> 
> But I did get my first novel ready to send to an editor


Congrats!


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

Did 1665 yesterday and 1197 today. I'm a little half way past my goal of 50K but I wish I had Amanda's writing powers so I could get this story done already!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did five chapters and 12,400 words. I should finish up tomorrow.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,500 words today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

4520 for today, and I broke 60k for the month so far. January is working out to be a lot better word-count wise than I expected!


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

4207 today, a nice bounce-back. Had to make up for that goose egg I put up yesterday.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1700 words today.

It is always very tough sledding through the beginning a new story.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did five chapters and 10,533 words and finished my book. I start a new one Monday.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Finished up with 4001 today!


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

I'm so impressed with all of you guys! Way to go!

I got 1433 in today


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1378 yesterday
1037 today

Hope everyone on the east coast is staying safe and warm! We were on the edge of Jonas ... got less than 8 inches here, we're lucky.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

1/20/16 - 2098
1/21/16 - 1905

1/22/16 - 1750 (and counting)


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

AixenPixel said:


> Did about 1500 today... But 4k? My GOD with an outline on hand I could do that! (got up to 3k though!)


Yup. My WIP is the LAST book i will write as a pantser. I tried to go back and outline but it did not work. I have several ideas in the pipeline. Those ideas will be thoroughly outlined before I sit down to write.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I wrote 3411 words today. I also just realised that I forgot to post for a couple of days, but I got over 3000 words per day on those days, too.


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

2058. Was a busy day, so I was lucky to get that many in.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

11/23/16 2549

KAPOW!

Pretty good for me, but my goal is higher productivity and higher quality. Said it before, say it again: next book, I will be a panster no more.

Good luck everyone! I love seeing your progress. Helps motivate me!


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

4K words on a couple of short stories for a collection to be ready in summer.  Working the collection when I need to take a break from two novels I'm preparing for spring.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1214 on my WIP, past the halfway point now ... hope to work on some outlining later


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

2278 yesterday!

Struggling past 450 today - I'll see if I can make it by tonight!


----------



## treesloth5 (Dec 11, 2014)

5k Words easily last few days, research chewed down to 1.5k. Can do more, but bah.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2357 for this morning.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

3454 words for me.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

For both today and I yesterday I just managed to scrape by the 1000 word mark.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

1/24/16 - 2659

A good day in spite of procrastination.


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

1336 today. Wasn't home much to get work done. Tomorrow should be better.


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

Made it! 1200 today with 25 minutes to spare!


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

Sigh. Approximately 300 Friday, 1500 Saturday, and 350. Better than nothing, right?


----------



## angela65 (Oct 8, 2014)

The beginning of the year, I said I wanted to be a member of the club.
I put off writing because I was editing a book that I really wanted to publish soon. Then I decided I didn't want to write in that genre, so I scrapped that.
Now I have a lot of catching up to do. Yesterday I wrote 2168. Today 1506. I hope to be even soon.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3575, and I crossed the halfway point of this book - on day ten of writing. This thing is practically writing itself. 66k for the month so far. I won't get more writing in because I have a ton of beta feedback to go through.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1009 words for me today


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500 words today.


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

3,656 words so far today. May shoot for another thousand before I turn in for the evening.


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

826 on Saturday and 1269 today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1000 words yesterday and 2000 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1112 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

3273 words.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

1/25/16 - 2337


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I started a new book and did six chapters and 16,461 words.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

3,741 words today. Couple hundred words shy of earning four stickers. Oh well


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

1761 yesterday, didn't get a chance to post.

First novel is back from the editor, so I have a feeling my word count average will drop as I make the necessary changes.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

9,000 today, too friggin tired to do anymore. Goal was 10,000. Screw it.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2102 words today.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1097


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

3261 today, a good day for me.


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

1439 today.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

1/26/16 - 4156

Final chapters - gearing up for the big finish!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

3066 words for me today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did eight chapters and 19,933 words.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Another 1000 word today. I really need to get organized, plot ahead a bit and try to channel Amanda


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I did eight chapters and 19,933 words.


Heavens to Murgatroyd!


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1784 words today.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1065


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

6071 words today, my best by far this month. I finished episode 3 of my serial and started a short story for my mailing list subscribers.


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

1001 today


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2620 today.


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

4,200 today. Yesterday was a joke, but to be fair, I did have jury duty. only 1,500. Tomorrow hoping to hit closer to 5,000 if I want to keep pace for finishing strong for the rest of the month.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did seven chapters and 16,733 words.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

1/27/16 - 1401


----------



## 87552 (Nov 4, 2015)

2165 today. Didn't write for a week, was taking a break and building up ideas.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3131 Tuesday
3242 yesterday


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Been raining for days, beaches eroded to a thin strip in the last big storm and I'm stuck in the house , so forced to hit my 4K quota and another 4K for good measure.


----------



## JE_Owen (Feb 22, 2015)

Over 1,400 words today, and all in a compressed amount of time! Squee!


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I did seven chapters and 16,733 words.


quick question... When you are hitting those nice big numbers, how many hours are you putting in? And are you typing the entire time, or using Dragon? And if you are using a keyboard which one? I... I can't even imagine. Super impressive.

On topic, 1,200 words so far, but it's early. Back to it.


----------



## Jarmitagetheauthor (Sep 30, 2015)

So far this year, I've written 53000 words. Considering I only write on weekday mornings (I go to work an hour and a half early each day to write) I don't think its too bad. After work I spend time with the kids, then after their bedtime I move on to renovating the house. I'm not going to lie, I'm pretty knackered! Still, we've just finished doing the living room and I have a cold beer with my name on it


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

BGArcher said:


> quick question... When you are hitting those nice big numbers, how many hours are you putting in? And are you typing the entire time, or using Dragon? And if you are using a keyboard which one? I... I can't even imagine. Super impressive.
> 
> On topic, 1,200 words so far, but it's early. Back to it.


I don't use Dragon. I use my regular Mac keyboard. I write about 2,500 words an hour (depending on how distracted I am).


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did three chapters and 6,371 words. I finished my book and am off writing until Monday.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,945 today. I didn't start until Mid-day as i had to run errands. I really had to push through.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2513 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

3103 yesterday and 3517 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1233 for today


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

1212 today


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

1/28/16 - 1623


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

3798 yesterday, but after sleeping on what I wrote, I'm not happy with it.

My word count is going to be next to nil today, I think. Friday is editing day!


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1045 words for me today


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,525 words today.


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

1333 today


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2502 words today.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

1/29/16 - 4782

Home stretch. Penultimate chapter. Will type "The End" soon . . .


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Almost forgot to post. 3518 and hoping I can hit the same again for Saturday.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

15,000 words, and for once in my writing career I managed to break into Amanda's league, and proud of it!  I chalk it up to clean living and the vitamin supplements in my favorite Australian red.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't know why I've never posted in this thread, but I'm determined to get at least two solid first drafts written before spring. No more screwing around and procrastinating!...1,253 today.


----------



## Lorena (Jun 7, 2015)

1032 words today. I forgot to post Tuesday and Thursday, 1530 and 1007 words. Still editing. I hate it. I have to learn to write cleaner drafts.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1342 Thursday
4583 yesterday
3903 today


----------



## 87552 (Nov 4, 2015)

2999 today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 3304 yesterday.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

another 1,200 today!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

6,000 today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 3132 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

3879 words yesterday (KBoards being down was a boost to my productivity) and 3364 words today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

4437 today
86,782 for the month


----------



## jlstovall4 (Oct 6, 2015)

All things considered. It was a pretty decent January 

43,184 words total with an average of 1393 Words Per Day

Jan 2016 - TOTAL FOR JAN (43,184 | 1393 WPD)


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2546 words today and finished the first draft.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,573 words today.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1018 words today. 

29K words in January ... not a failure, but I can do better.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Haven't checked in the last few days, but still writing...
29th - 3514
30th - 1588
31st - 3149
1st - 1504


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3028 for today.


----------



## N. D. Iverson (Feb 1, 2016)

Man, after seeing all these posts I feel so lazy . I wish I could summon the drive to write everyday... Any one have any advice for someone who struggles with initially getting their fingers to the keyboard?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I had a rough day and only got three chapters and about 7,000 words done.


----------



## G. G. Rebimik (Sep 4, 2015)

Seriously, is this a 1,000 finished, edited, polished words per day, or blabbing on and on...

Elmore wrote for 6-7 hours per day and his goal was 3 finished pages per day. 

g.g.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I wrote a great 4089 words today.


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

Got 1554 today.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,500 today


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1008


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

1608


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

Only 1114 words today. Should've been a lot more but was distracted because I had to go into more detail for the scene than previously planned. But it's the opening of a new book so I want it perfect.


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

703


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

1538


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did five chapters and 13,471 words.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3740 Tuesday
3128 yesterday
1003 today (focused on edits and proofreading more than writing)


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500 yesterday
5000 today


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

1706 today. I need 10000 more to finish off this first draft.


----------



## Rebe James (Feb 4, 2016)

Great New Year's resolution!  I'm going to give it a try.  Thanks.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Five chapters and 13,228 words.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1053


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

1039


----------



## Lorena (Jun 7, 2015)

1669 words today.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1077


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500 words today


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1269 for this morning. Hit publish last night, so yay for that! Now I need to get out of the editing/proofing mindset and back to writing! Will likely finish my WIP this week.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

1,200 yesterday and over 2,000 today!


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

4K and finished the 12th and I'm pretty sure last rewrite of a psych horror novel I've been working on a very long while.  Now I'll follow my role model Amanda and give myself a 30 second breather, mow four acres of lawn (if I can find any on this part of the planet) and start a new novel right away.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5000 today.


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

Finally cracked nearly 2000 today after many months of a dry spell all thanks to Chris Fox's new books!


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3083 today. Getting back in the swing of things.


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

Can I join you guys? I'm bouncing between editing, outlining, and writing, and my writing has been falling behind.   I do better when I set goals for myself.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

6000


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

505 yesterday
1379 today


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

ShariLTapscott said:


> Can I join you guys? I'm bouncing between editing, outlining, and writing, and my writing has been falling behind.  I do better when I set goals for myself.


Of course! Welcome!


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

ShariLTapscott said:


> Can I join you guys? I'm bouncing between editing, outlining, and writing, and my writing has been falling behind.  I do better when I set goals for myself.


Yes, welcome to the club! This is a group of amazingly productive writers. Congrats to everyone who hit their weekly goals, pushing the publish button... It's all fantastic 

It's been a while since I did over 2K for the day so I'm happy to hit 2140 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

After a week off, jumping back in with 1040.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,712 words


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!

2,392 for today.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

1,100 words today. Not bad considering I got up at 4:30am, worked ten hours at a freaking factory, helped two of my four kids with their homework AND took the trash off...God I envy you fulltimers!


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1257 today for me.


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

1323


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

14,580 words


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3024 yesterday
3428 today

Ever get to the last 5k of your novel and realize you have about 20k left to write? Hard to wrap up a 12-book series. Especially after what happened in chapter sixteen...


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1100 words today


----------



## Lorena (Jun 7, 2015)

1160 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

5073 for today


----------



## Max Zsol (Jan 27, 2016)

J.L. McPherson said:


> 1,100 words today. Not bad considering I got up at 4:30am, worked ten hours at a freaking factory, helped two of my four kids with their homework AND took the trash off...God I envy you fulltimers!


I should pin this above my desk. Good job.


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

2140 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did 11,017 words.


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Ever get to the last 5k of your novel and realize you have about 20k left to write? Hard to wrap up a 12-book series. Especially after what happened in chapter sixteen...


Struggling with that in one of my manuscripts right now. It's the worst.

2339 for yesterday.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

3,325 words yesterday.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3019 for today.



ShariLTapscott said:


> Struggling with that in one of my manuscripts right now. It's the worst.


Hope you get it figured out. I've trimmed mine a bit and I think I'll only go about 5k over the goal.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,500 words today.


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

2106 today.


----------



## AndrewSeiple (Jan 3, 2016)

2794 words! Got through an epic fight scene in a single take. The banter could use a little work, but all in all I'm very happy.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1515


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

1370


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

14,099
I should finish my WIP tomorrow.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

6,400 today.


----------



## Lorena (Jun 7, 2015)

1112 today.


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

Yay, I did 1388 today and hit my target. I'm still refining my revision process so I'll be temporarily dropping out for a bit. Good luck with your goals, and keep kicking butt, everyone!


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

AndrewSeiple said:


> 2794 words! Got through an epic fight scene in a single take. The banter could use a little work, but all in all I'm very happy.


Congrats! That's awesome. 

1291 for me today.


----------



## AndrewSeiple (Jan 3, 2016)

7193! An entire chapter in one night. God it's late...

It helps that I'm in the home stretch. I know how it goes from here, just a matter of getting it to paper. Six more chapters to go...


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2548 yesterday


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5000 today and finished WIP. Edit tomorrow. Start a new one Monday.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

6K on my main WIP and reworking an old ms plus random paras on a third text due for summer pub.  Feels like riding three horses at once - exhilarating until .


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Max Zsol said:


> I should pin this above my desk. Good job.


Yeah, I went on a bit of a rant there...I'm good though. 

I have managed to get another 1,100 words early this morning, about to hit it again for round two.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1962 words this morning. Finished a WIP and have no clue what I'm going to write tomorrow. Guess I'd better figure that out. I started a story last month, but was in the wrong frame of mind for it, so I can finish that one or start something new altogether.


----------



## kcmorgan (Jan 9, 2013)

I usually don't post to this, but I wrote 11k yesterday, which is a new lifetime record for me.


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

A little over 1000 yesterday, and then 2275 today. I was hoping for more this weekend, but it just didn't happen.


----------



## AndrewSeiple (Jan 3, 2016)

Ug... wow.

I'm done. The entire day spent writing, and I'm stopping at 3 oclock in the morning.

Because I'm done.

16118 words. In one sitting. Not really a day because, well, it's tomorrow. Wheee....

New record. Not gonna do that again anytime soon. But it's done, and now it's time for editors.


----------



## bohemianedu (Jul 24, 2014)

4,687.


----------



## Lorena (Jun 7, 2015)

1662 words today.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Just over 1,100... Not much, but I'll take it.


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

2682 today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 4091 words today.

I am adding additional scenes to existing story.


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I started a new book and did 12,781 words.


----------



## bohemianedu (Jul 24, 2014)

This morning I wrote 4,336 words.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

Didn't start until Feb 1st due to a number of non-fiction writing commitments and some travel in January. But I intend to get 366,000 words in this year minimum and will check in on this thread from time to time to keep it going.

Yesterday: 2,063  YTD: 37,852


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Over 3,000 words today! Great day for me.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

AndrewSeiple said:


> Ug... wow.
> 
> I'm done. The entire day spent writing, and I'm stopping at 3 oclock in the morning.
> 
> ...


Dude! That's awesome. My brain just kind of fizzles out after about 3 or 4,000 words, even on a good day. I don't know how you or Amanda do it!


----------



## M.W. Griffith (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm officially a member of this club now!  I'm up to 1200 words a day.  It's exciting to see how quickly it all adds up.  If the first draft is typically sh*t, then why not hammer out the manuscript?  Get the words on the page, then go back and make it right.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

M.W. Griffith said:


> I'm officially a member of this club now! I'm up to 1200 words a day. It's exciting to see how quickly it all adds up. If the first draft is typically sh*t, then why not hammer out the manuscript? Get the words on the page, then go back and make it right.


Pretty much my whole gameplan! It works, much better than procastinating...


----------



## bohemianedu (Jul 24, 2014)

1500 for me.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

It's been a few days since I updated:
3010
3096
3041


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

Yesterday: 2,235  
YTD: 40,087


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

1,016 words added today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm way behind this week, but I found and bought a house. The inspection is Friday, so hopefully I can go back to a regular writing schedule next week.


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

Only 1k today


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

1,500 hundred today, and 2,000 yesterday. Been a weird week. Had sewage flooding in my apartment yesterday, so I'm staying at friends till the place is dry and clean again. Won't be back into my normal writing space till at least Friday. Hopefully I can beef up that word count tomorrow.


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I'm way behind this week, but I found and bought a house. The inspection is Friday, so hopefully I can go back to a regular writing schedule next week.


Congrats on the new house!

1366 Tuesday
About 2700 for yesterday (I forgot to check the numbers on Scrivener before I cleared them this morning)


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

Yesterday: 3,055
YTD: 43,142

Have been on a bit of a tear for the past week or so, which is awesome.

I should get my YTD up to 1,000/day by the end of this weekend. Also have a lot of editing to do, but fingers crossed.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I'm way behind this week...


"Aha!" I think. "At last I can catch up with Amanda, if just for one day." Then I had to rewrite a short story 15 times today and finally gave up and went for a bucket of chocolate ice cream. I suppose I can claim 3K actual new words written today. Drat. Hope she buys another house and I get a second chance.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Lot of revising and editing, but still sqeaked out about 500 new words...


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3031 this morning. 
Took the rest of the day off to see a local waterfall raging with flood waters. (It's higher than Niagra Falls to give you perspective.)


----------



## Lorena (Jun 7, 2015)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Took the rest of the day off to see a local waterfall raging with flood waters. (It's higher than Niagra Falls to give you perspective.)


Amazing!



Steven Hardesty said:


> "Aha!" I think. "At last I can catch up with Amanda, if just for one day." Then I had to rewrite a short story 15 times today and finally gave up and went for a bucket of chocolate ice cream. I suppose I can claim 3K actual new words written today. Drat. Hope she buys another house and I get a second chance.


In my case, to catch up with Amanda, she would have to buy every house in London. Twice. 

2036 words today.


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

Stacy Claflin said:


> 3031 this morning.
> Took the rest of the day off to see a local waterfall raging with flood waters. (It's higher than Niagra Falls to give you perspective.)


That's amazing! Wow!

5003 for me today, and I hit the 1/3 mark in my book.


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## bohemianedu (Jul 24, 2014)

Had to go back to the drawing board yesterday, but today I'm back. 4040 for me.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

ShariLTapscott said:


> 5003 for me today, and I hit the 1/3 mark in my book.


I love hitting milestones like that. It makes you feel like you're actually getting somewhere.

Yesterday: 3,702
YTD: 46,844

Almost up to 1,000/day average for 2016. I am planning to be way more productive than that (I didn't start until Feb 1), but until I get there I'll feel like a poser posting on this thread. Haha.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3146 this morning.
44556 for the month so far.

I wish I could go back to the falls today!


----------



## bohemianedu (Jul 24, 2014)

I wrote 4,009 words today.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Back in the saddle with a couple of days pushing 1500 words. Only a few more chapters to go...


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 3449 words today.


----------



## bohemianedu (Jul 24, 2014)

4009 for me.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2175 for this morning.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

2,412 today!


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 3142 words today.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

4623 words today.
Outlining, sprints, Libby Hawker, Truby and advice and encouragement from Kboards community.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

Fri: 2,432
Sat: 3,982
Today: 5,367

YTD: 58,625

Finally got over 1,000/day for the year, which is nice. I also think that 5,367 might be the most fiction words I've ever written in one day. Not positive, because I didn't always track it closely. But I don't break 5K very often so I'm happy about that. It came at the expense of some re-writing on a different story that I had planned to get done, but things were flowing so I went with it.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3296 for this morning. Broke 50k for the month.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

10K in rewrites today, so that's about 4K in new words.  Plus another 4K-worth of time spent thinking about the next novel on my to-do list.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2391 words today.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

3,596 words


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

3,094 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did four chapters and 10,000 words.


----------



## Shanna Moncuse (Jan 26, 2016)

I might try this. I'd like to write at least a thousand words a day (taking the weekends off, probably). I'd like to challenge myself _and_ be more productive. That way, I can release more than one e-book a year.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Have been making decent progress over the last week or two.  Todays effort was 1066 words of rough draft and 1019 of rewrites.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3562 this morning.


----------



## jlstovall4 (Oct 6, 2015)

I had one of my better days today 3950. Not much to some, but a heck of a lot for me. LOL


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

I keep forgetting to post here. 8132 words today.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

jlstovall4 said:


> I had one of my better days today 3950. Not much to some, but a heck of a lot for me. LOL


Yeah, I sometimes  the numbers people put up. Anything north of 2,000 is a good day for me, though I've been in a good run lately.

Today: 3,180


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1980 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did five chapters and 12,500 words.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

5,519 words


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

2/22/16 - 2693


----------



## Al Scott (Dec 22, 2015)

This post is an awesome motivational injection... My 2/22 3069


----------



## jlstovall4 (Oct 6, 2015)

shellabee said:


> Yeah, I sometimes  the numbers people put up. Anything north of 2,000 is a good day for me, though I've been in a good run lately.
> 
> Today: 3,180


That is a great run. Congrats!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Not a great day at 1717. (My goal is 3k minimum.)

Sometimes even writing at 430 doesn't guarantee no distractions. Kids got up a total of 5 times before 630 AND the dog puked. I was supposed to get an afternoon writing session, but that didn't happen. Tomorrow can only get better.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2195 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did five chapters and 12,500 words.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Second day in a row that I've hit 2000 words.  Still a long way to go to make up for the lack of words earlier in the year but its a start


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

1,237 today. Not as well as I've been doing but spent a lot of time working out some major issues in a first draft, so that had to be done at some point.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

2/24/16 - 3222


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Made up for yesterday with 4431 words this morning.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

9,491 today and one WIP completed.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did 12,500 words and finished my book.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2973 words today.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I did 12,500 words and finished my book.


Awesome!

I got in 1,905 new words today as additions during a major rearrangement/edit. The past two evenings have been spent shuffling scenes around a lot but the result is good so all the time was worth it. Much better story and much better flow. Or it will be when I get in two more new scenes and expand an existing one a bit. Hope to get that all done tomorrow.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Finished the last 10K in rewrites wrapping up a psych horror novel.  I'll let the ms age for a week or so and then do a couple of careful edits.  Hope to have it ready for pub the end of March and into Corey Popp's mid-April horror promo.


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

4224 words today. Would've gone farther but I went farther than I thought I would story wise and I didn't really get into my outline to well. So pre-planning fail.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2746 words today.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

3,669 today to finish off additional scenes in the ms. Now to start next ms. while the re-write on this one commences. Lots to do but making great headway and feeling good about it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I started a witch short and did four chapters and 16,412 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did 10,676 words and finished my witch short.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2364 words today.


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

4413 words today


----------



## Lorena (Jun 7, 2015)

1053 words today.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Doing my tax submission today, so just 2,543 words on a my third novel in the _Dirty Wars_ series. I don't mind paying my tax but I  the @#$%!! paperwork.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

Steven Hardesty said:


> Doing my tax submission today, so just 2,543 words on a my third novel in the _Dirty Wars_ series. I don't mind paying my tax but I  the @#$%!! paperwork.


Hmm. I don't mind the paperwork but I  the @#$%!! paying taxes.

1,846 words today starting a new installment in my series.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1283 words today.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

1,585 new words today. 16,416 for the week.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Looks like I've fallen behind again.

3868 Friday
3727 Yesterday
3197 Today

70k for the month, 157k for the year.


----------



## jlstovall4 (Oct 6, 2015)

February was okay, but I need to take a step up in March.

37,802 words total with an average of 1303 Words Per Day

Feb 2016 - TOTAL FOR FEB (37,802 | 1303 WPD)
Year 2016 (80,986 | 1350 WPD)


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8,000 words today.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

I took some days off from writing to go on vacation in Florida. Then when I got back, well, I had some motivational troubles for a couple weeks.  

Anyway, I'm happy to be back at it today with 1929 words. Hope to finish the draft tomorrow.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2037 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did five chapters and 12,000 words.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

2,214 for today

I'm shooting for 3,000+ for my short story tomorrow (and maybe a minimum of 1,000 for my sci-fi novel)


----------



## Al Scott (Dec 22, 2015)

Yesterday I wanted to spend a whole day writing, but ended doing only 1,960 words.   Oh, well.  My personal record of writing 7k words will have to wait I guess.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3140 for today


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,610 today had to do some tax stuff today.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1029 words to finish my WIP


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2482 words today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Haven't been updating regularly but during the last 3 weeks I have done about 28k words.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2097 for today!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did five chapters and 12,000 words.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

After a day full of prep work and outlining and making some Scrivener videos, I did one 30-minute sprint and wrote 1098 words.


----------



## ShellPresto (Mar 1, 2016)

This actually sounds like just the right goal to get me started writing daily again. (I'm and artist and writer, and often one takes over an entire day and beats the other, so that often end up with a week or more of doing one and not the other.)

Today, I got out 1,027 before I stopped and sad down to draw, and I'm feeling pretty good about it.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Too beautiful an early spring day to be inside at my desk so I hammered on the laptop while sitting in the garden underneath the falling bamboo leaves for a very easy 4K words.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2516


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2890 words today and finished the first draft of the story.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1002 for today. I put off getting started until way too late in the day.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1011 to start a new cozy mystery, it will be second in the series


----------



## CaraS. (Jul 18, 2014)

1506 today on my next supernatural suspense. I am on Chapter 8 tomorrow. Will be 20 chapters. I usually write every day, between 1500 and 2000 words, till first draft is finished.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Forgot to post yesterday. 3908 on Wednesday, and another 4358 today. Rolling right along.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote a 1092 word outline for the next story in the series I am currently writing.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1277


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

1,103. I gave myself an orange smiley face sticker


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

Wed: 7500
Thur: 4000
Today: 9500


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

4,216 today


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Just over 2k for me today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I've been moving so I don't have a lot of time to write. I did get three chapters and 7,500 words written today, though.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Now I've caught up with you, Amanda!   While you're moving and your PC is in a box, I managed just as many words as you did - 7,500 to wrap up an international thriller ms.  Tomorrow, of course, you'll do your usual 15 million words and I'll be watching you in wonder, and then go beat my head on a wall.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1008 for today!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

1451 words yesterday (Saturday). A bit below my target of 2500, but at least it's something.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Even with the creeping crud going around the house thanks to my son's day care, I got in four writing sprints today and added 5,885 words to the effort.


----------



## Fia Abbey (Mar 6, 2016)

3,500 words today. Gearing up for a big week as my youngest is at camp.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Three sprints today, total of 4169 words.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5000 today.


----------



## Ness Monaghan (Mar 30, 2015)

3,000 words today.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

Had a rough week for various reasons, but made up for a lot of the shortfall with 6,783 yesterday, which is a personal best.


----------



## AR W (Oct 1, 2014)

Back to writing after a long hiatus

3000 words so far! Yay!   Fingers crossed for a great journey ahead.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Only 5,000 words today. I am resigned that until the move is complete I'm only going to be able to wedge 2-3 chapters a day in. This is why I killed myself to work ahead, though.


----------



## AR W (Oct 1, 2014)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> Only 5,000 words today. I am resigned that until the move is complete I'm only going to be able to wedge 2-3 chapters a day in. This is why I killed myself to work ahead, though.


Amanda, you are my writing-speed hero. <3


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Three writing sprints yesterday, 4,451 words.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Had to take a few days off to revive the creative juices. 

Between yesterday and today, I got 1519 words. Ready to get back down to business tomorrow.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

As I thought Amanda would be back up to full speed today and make laughable any word count I might achieve, I spent the day revising 17.5K words rather than writing new words, and feel pretty good about the result.  You can get that Pulitzer Prize ready  for me, oh yeah.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,500 words today. Now to spend the rest of the evening reading a completed WIP ( i hate that part but has to be done before it goes to the editor )


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Kinda slacked today, three writing sprints and another 3,742 words. Onward to a new day.


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

I've been terrible about writing my word count down, but I did 7087 today, and I'm only 2000 away from the 2/3 mark.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2688 for this morning. Not quite 3k, but some days are like that.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Three more sprints netted another 4178 words.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5500 today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Yesterday I eeked out 2149 words despite a power outage which lasted 30 hours. Nothing written today.


----------



## Dypak (Feb 23, 2016)

After a long dry spell, today I was able to hit 1,742.  I'm pretty happy with that.  I'll probably have to hit 2k for a bit though to reach my goal of getting my first draft of Flotsam done by the end of June.

Working full-time.  I can do it.  Think positive.

And lock the kids out.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Forgot to post yesterday, apparently. 3/10: 4556 words. 3/11: 4067 words


----------



## T S Paul (Jan 6, 2016)

New to this post. I set a goal yesterday that I was finishing the dang book. Had about 4ish chapters to go. 4 turned into 6 that turned into 8 chapters. I went to bed at 430am (still technically night) 8 chapters down about 10k in words. Book finished. Even sent it off the the editor. Having drank almost half a case of coke zero now I had trouble sleeping. But I wrote 10K in words.


----------



## Dypak (Feb 23, 2016)

Steven Hardesty said:


> Today I finished a novel I've been working on for 36 years (do I hear pulp speed writers fainting?) - a psych-horror story called _In the Season of Poison_ - which comes to 82,745 words divided by 13,149 days (including leap days) for slightly over 6 words per day. Anyone can do 6 words a day, of course, but who else is crazy enough to keep it up for 36 years?


Ha ha ha! Congratulations on completing your work. It's a great feeling isn't it. (Now don't take another 36 years to complete your next one.)


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5500 today. Should have been 7500 but have been a little stuck with this damn plot.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Three more sprints, another 4,326 words.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Sunday's done; three sprints; 3,760 words.


----------



## g2y32361 (Mar 7, 2016)

First post on the forum. 29k into my first novel, today I wrote 2,682. A good day, keeping on top of the thousand, but I want to up the ante as I feel that I could do so much more with my time. Hopefully I can get a book out for scrutiny in the not too distant future.


----------



## Douglas Milewski (Jul 4, 2014)

Writing break this weekend as I live in a plague house. My WIP is now intersecting on of my other books, so I spent the weekend parsing out the timeline so that I can sync the new book properly. I should be back to a thousand words a day starting tomorrow, assuming that the morning time change doesn't whoop my behind again.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2537 yesterday
3561 today

I've been struggling with this WIP, mostly because it's the start of a new series. It's a spinoff, but still a new series with different characters. But now it's really going places, I can't wait to start writing again tomorrow, and I have the basic premise for the next 4 books in the series!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2036 today
Feels good to get that word count moving upward again!


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

scott2218 said:


> New to this post. I set a goal yesterday that I was finishing the dang book. Had about 4ish chapters to go. 4 turned into 6 that turned into 8 chapters. I went to bed at 430am (still technically night) 8 chapters down about 10k in words. Book finished. Even sent it off the the editor. Having drank almost half a case of coke zero now I had trouble sleeping. But I wrote 10K in words.


Good job! 

2,635 for me today, and tomorrow I should hit the 3/4 mark.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

This is the first time I've stumbled on this thread but I had already set myself the goal of 1k a day, 6 days a week (keeping it low as I have a baby). Since keeping disciplined about my writing can be an issue for me, this seems like the place to be!

But I see that a lot of the people on this thread are going for a lot more than 1,000 a day! And since I've turned out to have a faster writing speed than I'd realised, I'm going to try for 2,000 a day. We'll see how that goes!


----------



## CM Raymond (Jun 28, 2015)

Alright, I'm in. I've been meaning to post my stats each day, but   

Sunday: 2848


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Three sprints on Monday, total of 4093 words.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

4810 for today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2619 words today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Haven't updated for a little while but the last week has been my best for a long time - hit a minimum of 2k per day and 3k for each of the last 4 days.  Total for the week was over 20,000.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

Have been travelling and all sorts of other excuses, so the past week+ is a bit sad. Got in 1,908 today, though, and hope to make up for lost time over the next few days. Passed 100,000 tonight since Feb 1st, so happy about that.


----------



## CaraS. (Jul 18, 2014)

Sunday I went nuts and blew through the last three chapters of my rough draft, finishing.  Yesterday and today I did rewrites and editing. Whew, tired.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

I love reading about everyone's progress! I managed three more sprints today and a total of 4429 words.


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

7534 for today. I'm nearing the end of the book, and it always seems to move faster toward the end. I'm hoping to finish in the next couple days.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

A slow start but I did make my minimum word count - just 

1,015 words


----------



## CM Raymond (Jun 28, 2015)

Sunday: 2848
Monday: 1409


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

4K words wrapping up revisions on another in an international thriller series but totally unable to write the 6-8 words for a cover tagline so can't order the cover and I promised my vast readership to kindle the book April 1 and I don't see how I can make it happen so I'm going to the store for a gallon of brain-powering chocolate ice cream and that better help.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3481 for today.


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

3154 today


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

4522 today and the end of the manuscript is in sight!


----------



## CM Raymond (Jun 28, 2015)

Monday: 2848
Tuesday: 1409
Wednesday: 2103 I got to say it was a good day.




(oops, labelled these incorrectly before)


----------



## V J Ness (Mar 17, 2016)

4100 words today


----------



## Al Scott (Dec 22, 2015)

3/17 3292 words, my this month's best... If I could only do that every day


----------



## Douglas Milewski (Jul 4, 2014)

600 words today.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

1682 yesterday. Was hoping for more but ran into some issues as I'm finishing up this ms and had to sit and think for a while. I'm thinking I've got ~3000 to go to wrap it up and I hope to get them all in tonight.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3297 for today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Last two days have been around 1700 and 2000, pushing the total for the last 5 and a bit weeks to 66,000


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500 yesterday
5000 today ( tough one today really battled through it )


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1048


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

3811 tonight.


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

2888 for today


----------



## CM Raymond (Jun 28, 2015)

Monday: 2848
Tuesday: 1409
Wednesday: 2103
Thursday: 3171


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I have been too depressed to write for a while but I got my 1,000 words in today.


----------



## TheLass (Mar 13, 2016)

Very pleased with myself, my first time posting here since I joined - managed 1061 yesterday.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

3,980 yesterday to finish the ms. Have been struggling to make time the past few weeks so it feels good to finish this off despite that. Not as prepared for next installment as I wish I was so it might be a rocky few days while I get things rolling, but I am trying to never take days off.


----------



## CM Raymond (Jun 28, 2015)

shellabee said:


> 3,980 yesterday to finish the ms. Have been struggling to make time the past few weeks so it feels good to finish this off despite that. Not as prepared for next installment as I wish I was so it might be a rocky few days while I get things rolling, but I am trying to never take days off.


Great day, Shellabee.

And congratulations on wrapping the MS.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500 words today.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

4210 today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3053. Released another one this week.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

2,498 as I start my next episode. Spent a lot of time working on the outline first plus fiddled around on a map, but off to a decent start.


----------



## TheLass (Mar 13, 2016)

1310 words yesterday.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

1657 today, just one sprint. Progress!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7000 today.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

2455 today


----------



## CM Raymond (Jun 28, 2015)

Kids were away today.


Mrs. Raymond: "I'm going to do this house project today."
CM: "Oh, cool. You want me to help."
Mrs. Raymond: "Why don't you get a few more words in instead."

5335

*I married a saint*

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

Had a few days off writing as I was away for a wedding but got back into it today with 2537. I'm hoping it's going to be a good week


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Tuesday here and I've so far written 2,132 words.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500 today


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3937 words today. No, I couldn't get those last few to hit 4k.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

1571 on Monday.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

about 2k


----------



## CM Raymond (Jun 28, 2015)

Monday: 2109


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

1632 today


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5000 and WIP completed.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Congrats on finishing, hunterone!

I wrote another sprint for 1525 words.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Managed 2K words today as most of the day was taken up scrounging thru salvage yards looking for a claw-footed bath tub to put in the backyard for _al fresco_ bathing and, oh, yes, publishing my psych-horror novel which was 36 yrs in the writing.


----------



## CM Raymond (Jun 28, 2015)

2582.

And a crap ton of outlining and beating.


----------



## Al Scott (Dec 22, 2015)

Modest 1500 for me


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

3,212 words and end of the first draft


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

Tuesday: 1800
Wednesday: 2100

A little disappointed with my progress but planning to put in an epic effort over Easter


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

1568 today


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Apparently I've fallen behind on reporting my word counts! Getting close to finishing my WIP. Time to start outlining the next one. 

3016
1424
4347
3872


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

2k


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

1941 today and completed the first draft of the WIP. Super excited.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

7,852 yesterday. Woohoo!!


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

1334 tonight


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

4K-worth of nonfiction.  I suppose that's as good as the real stuff?


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

1,052


----------



## g2y32361 (Mar 7, 2016)

First post on this one, but thought it would serve as a good motivator:

Today: 2,837

Total:52,066/75,000


----------



## Vanessa Monaghan (Nov 13, 2015)

3000 words for Easter Sunday.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

1,011 so far this night


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2029 yesterday


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm finally back at it after moving. It didn't end up being a full day of writing because I still had to deal with hiring a maid and some other house stuff, but I got three chapters and about 8,500 words in. I hope to have a full day of writing tomorrow.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I'm finally back at it after moving. It didn't end up being a full day of writing because I still had to deal with hiring a maid and some other house stuff, but I got three chapters and about 8,500 words in. I hope to have a full day of writing tomorrow.


A maid? I need to write more words if I want a maid...


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

After 7 weeks (and over 80,000 words) of hitting the mark, yesterday was a write-off.  The little one was a bit unwell during the day, developing a fever at bed time.  She had a very unsettled night and I'm lucky to ahve had 3 hours sleep, and broken sleep at that.  As a result not sure if I'll be getting much writing done today either.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2108 for today. Finished up my WIP.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Another 8,500 words. I'm not quite back up to stride yet.


----------



## Amby (May 9, 2015)

My personal challenge is to get this next book of mine done in about 10 days. I'm aiming for 60,000 words total, so I've set a goal of 6,000 words a day.

4,100 so far today. Need to do another session to hit my goal, though. Going to see if I can't hammer out the remaining 1,900 during my lunch break at work!

ETA: Made it. Narrowly.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Broke my customary 4k per day stride and hammered out an amazing (to me) 4,100 words.  At this rate, I'll catch up to Amanda's pace in 45 years.  You better watch out, Yoda!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I got back on the horse and did five chapters and 12,000 words. I will have a full day of writing tomorrow and then I have a big furniture delivery Friday so I probably won't get much done that day because I will finally be able to organize my office. I will be so glad when all of the house stuff is done.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3203 for today. That was a combination of starting a new WIP, working on the 2nd draft of another, and rewrites of yet another.


----------



## Amby (May 9, 2015)

4,200 written today. I have another sprint planned during my lunch break, though. Hoping for about 1,800 words. That'll make for a nice, even 6,000, like yesterday.


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

I started on a new project, and I have 2858 words so far. Hoping to get in at least 5000 tomorrow.


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

1060. Time to get back on track. I love seeing all these success stories around here, but it feels like I should be one of them by now.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

1,658 yesterday. I have really been struggling lately and am not motivated to post my numbers when I'm feeling bad about them. I haven't hit 1,000 every day and even had a big fat ZERO in there, the first no-words day I've had since I started my new plan on Feb 1st. But even with a zero and some low days I'm averaging 1,927 over the past week and over 1,750 for the month so I won't whine too much. I'm still writing more per day and more per hour than I've ever written before, so now I need to tweak things a little and be more disciplined. Mostly be more disciplined.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Had an editing deadline to meet so I wrote 6,792 words yesterday. Then I stayed up until 2am doing revisions before emailing it to the editor. Not sure how my audience will react to girl on girl...


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3641 words for today.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

2,969 for today. March was not nearly as good as February. I'm going to shake things up starting tomorrow in order to make April my most words ever.


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

2,504 words for me, today. All one scene. I like to write in scenes rather than reaching for a word count, but I'm starting a new goal since I'm trying to write my first novel. 1,000 words a day is my bare minimum goal for each day, but I hope to always do at least a little better than that. 

  I'm also apparently pantsing my mystery novel. I wanted to outline it all out first, but the story doesn't want to come out that way. Bonus is I won't know who the murderer is till my detective does.  

I hope to be a good little writer and post here and on facebook every day. 

  *And now I'll go read the 28  pages of posts before this one since I'm done for the day and can goof off for a while.*


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

barely a thousand, I will do better!


----------



## jlstovall4 (Oct 6, 2015)

March was better than last month. I squeaked out a bit more right at the end.

44,928 words total with an average of 1449 Words Per Day

March 2016 - TOTAL FOR March (44,928 | 1,449 WPD )
Year 2016 (125,914 | 1,383.7 Avg WPD)


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

2513 words for today, and the pantsing isn't working. it's fine for short stories I finish in one sitting, but not for novels, at least not for me. My brain is not orderly enough to pants it.


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

I let writing new words slide during March because I was working hard on final edits for the last book in my Daughter of the Wildings series. Word count for March was 15, 098 (Feb. was 29,423). Still got some short stories written, including one that's a bonus for readers of that last book, following up with the characters several months later. And I wrote the first draft of the first book in the follow-up series to Daughter of the Wildings. I'd been thinking over ideas for a long time and wasn't sure I was ready to start writing, then that first book and the overall story arc of the series took shape in my head so I went ahead and wrote it.

For April, I've started on the second book of the new series. Same thing, I mulled over a bunch of ideas for a while, then it just took shape in my head. I did some research this morning, on range wars in the Old West, and started writing today.

1159 words.


----------



## frencheese (Mar 30, 2016)

You guys are awesome. I type for a living so 1,000 words a day didn't sound so hard even though I've never tried to write a book before. I've got everything figured out in an outline, I thought, so 1,000 words is doable.

I spit out more than 700 words for the opening scene two days ago in a half hour or so. Ever since then I've been moving paragraphs and sentences around, reorganizing sentences, making sentences shorter or sometimes longer, changing out adjectives ... There's too much description here, too little there. I think I'm -150 words for the last two days.

Maybe I should just move on to the next scene where there's some dialogue and something going on, instead of just one guy by himself in the desert. How do you guys do it? Get it perfect, or just move on and come back to it later?


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

frencheese said:


> You guys are awesome. I type for a living so 1,000 words a day didn't sound so hard even though I've never tried to write a book before. I've got everything figured out in an outline, I thought, so 1,000 words is doable.
> 
> I spit out more than 700 words for the opening scene two days ago in a half hour or so. Ever since then I've been moving paragraphs and sentences around, reorganizing sentences, making sentences shorter or sometimes longer, changing out adjectives ... There's too much description here, too little there. I think I'm -150 words for the last two days.
> 
> Maybe I should just move on to the next scene where there's some dialogue and something going on, instead of just one guy by himself in the desert. How do you guys do it? Get it perfect, or just move on and come back to it later?


My advice, and the way I learned to finish novels: Save the editing for when the manuscript is finished. Don't spend time and mental energy fussing around with words and sentences at this point. Get the whole story written, see what the shape of it is, what scenes work and which ones don't, do scenes - or even whole chapters - need to be moved or added or deleted. Get the story out, keep moving till you get to The End, get it into shape, and then worry about individual words and sentences. think about it this way - when you get to the end and look back over the story and decide something you've written doesn't work in the story after all (I know you have an outline, but no outline survives the actual writing intact), all that time you spend fiddling over the words in it ends up wasted.

Especially for your first novel, push through to the end. Finish the manuscript. That's one of the hardest and most important writing lessons to learn - finish the manuscript.

Edit: some writers are able to edit as they go and still make steady progress forward. But, from my years of observation, it seems like more are not. And in your case, having been stuck for two days moving words around, I'm going to suggest that you leave off editing as you go and just push forward and save the editing for when the story is finished.


----------



## frencheese (Mar 30, 2016)

Kyra Halland said:


> My advice, and the way I learned to finish novels: Save the editing for when the manuscript is finished. Don't spend time and mental energy fussing around with words and sentences at this point. Get the whole story written, see what the shape of it is, what scenes work and which ones don't, do scenes - or even whole chapters - need to be moved or added or deleted. Get the story out, keep moving till you get to The End, get it into shape, and then worry about individual words and sentences. think about it this way - when you get to the end and look back over the story and decide something you've written doesn't work in the story after all (I know you have an outline, but no outline survives the actual writing intact), all that time you spend fiddling over the words in it ends up wasted.
> 
> Especially for your first novel, push through to the end. Finish the manuscript. That's one of the hardest and most important writing lessons to learn - finish the manuscript.
> 
> Edit: some writers are able to edit as they go and still make steady progress forward. But, from my years of observation, it seems like more are not. And in your case, having been stuck for two days moving words around, I'm going to suggest that you leave off editing as you go and just push forward and save the editing for when the story is finished.


Thanks! I needed someone with experience to tell me it was okay to leave this C quality and wait until later to try to make it A+. I sure feel silly moving sentences and then putting them right back where I got them from.


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

frencheese said:


> Thanks! I needed someone with experience to tell me it was okay to leave this C quality and wait until later to try to make it A+. I sure feel silly moving sentences and then putting them right back where I got them from.


When you're moving sentences and then putting them back where they were, that means they were fine where they were to start with.  Don't worry about prose at this point. Get the story out, then work on the big structural issues, then clean up mistakes and clunkers. Don't fiddle with the prose to the point where you end up erasing your own voice. Here's my own cautionary tale on that: http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/the-worst-writing-advice-ever-and-how-it-nearly-killed-my-book

Now go forth and get those word counts


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

Almost 4,000 yesterday and 4,164 today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2236 for today. Funny how a lack of sleep can affect the word count.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

1,174 on my WIP

But I needed to look stuff up about Yellowstone.


----------



## Amby (May 9, 2015)

Wrote 7,900 today before I just couldn't focus anymore. Was aiming for one of those rare 10K days but it wasn't in the cards, I guess. Maybe tomorrow. WIP is speeding along, anyhow, which is good enough for me!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I got my 1k but it wasn't all on the WIP. The night is not over yet though.


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

I didn't write any words today because I was confused and discouraged. I'll try again tomorrow!


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

I think I need to join this club. I've been doing pretty good lately at maintaining about this level or better on the days that I write (almost every day lately).

Today I managed 1,864 on the next book in my Titan's Song serial, which is a very decent total for me.  Feels good to be getting back into some kind of groove.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1458 for this morning.


----------



## Craig Martelle (Feb 6, 2016)

Flights_of_Fantasy said:


> I didn't write any words today because I was confused and discouraged. I'll try again tomorrow!


Don't be discouraged - you can't go back and edit a blank page. Get at least one sentence. Then tomorrow it'll flow.

I'm at 256,864 on the year, but I do this full time. I should probably have more, but...Facebook and our dog Phyllis


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

Craig Martelle said:


> Don't be discouraged - you can't go back and edit a blank page. Get at least one sentence. Then tomorrow it'll flow.
> 
> I'm at 256,864 on the year, but I do this full time. I should probably have more, but...Facebook and our dog Phyllis


 Awe, thanks! I was trying to pants my cozy mystery and it wasn't going very well because I kept forgetting about things, like funerals. So I've gone back to plotting, and I wrote 1323 planning words, today.


----------



## Craig Martelle (Feb 6, 2016)

Flights_of_Fantasy said:


> Awe, thanks! I was trying to pants my cozy mystery and it wasn't going very well because I kept forgetting about things, like funerals. So I've gone back to plotting, and I wrote 1323 planning words, today.


Well done! As if Hawai'i isn't enough of a distraction. Alaska here, but the daylight has returned. We have 3 1/2 hours of daylight on the winter solstice. The sun rises, never gets above the southern horizon where it tracks for a few hours before setting again. And it's about -20F to -30F around then, too. It's a perfect environment for writing, or taking a trip to Hawai'i.


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

Craig Martelle said:


> Well done! As if Hawai'i isn't enough of a distraction. Alaska here, but the daylight has returned. We have 3 1/2 hours of daylight on the winter solstice. The sun rises, never gets above the southern horizon where it tracks for a few hours before setting again. And it's about -20F to -30F around then, too. It's a perfect environment for writing, or taking a trip to Hawai'i.


 Yep, we've got plenty of sunshine here. I could send you some, if you'd like? I invented (kidnapped an inventor) of a sun transference machine. In exchange for your deepest darkest secrets and a gin of gummy bears, I can replace all your Alaskan darkness with Hawaii's sun.

Think on it, and get back to me.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

2,200 words but not the WIP. lol

*UPDATE:*

4,085

I decided to see if the new story had any chops. Chops aplenty apparently.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

5,634 today after 4,670 yesterday.

Good weekend for me. First time I've had 10K in two days.


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

Managed 1,085 today. Not as good as yesterday, but I also spent a lot of time tweaking and stitching fragmented scenes together, so it was a fairly productive day overall.


----------



## Craig Martelle (Feb 6, 2016)

shellabee said:


> 5,634 today after 4,670 yesterday.
> 
> Good weekend for me. First time I've had 10K in two days.


Huge weekend shellabee, Congratulations! It's always motivating to see people hit a 10k target.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,000 words today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2359 words today. Would have gotten more, but something came up that couldn't be ignored.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

1,800+ so far. I might write some more, I dunno.

here is some of what I did yesterday:

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/04/a-child-of-pink-moon-chapter-two-rough.html


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

5,479 to finish off a short that is a companion piece to the series I'm working on. Been on a bit of a tear to begin April.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

2116 yesterday, and finished my first draft (weighing in at 99802) today.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Finally got started on book 2, one sprint, 1202 words.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 words today.


----------



## Craig Martelle (Feb 6, 2016)

Flights_of_Fantasy said:


> Yep, we've got plenty of sunshine here. I could send you some, if you'd like? I invented (kidnapped an inventor) of a sun transference machine. In exchange for your deepest darkest secrets and a gin of gummy bears, I can replace all your Alaskan darkness with Hawaii's sun.


Then everyone would want to live here, it'd get crowded, then we'd have to start axe murdering people. The ridiculous low temperatures keep the riff-raff and pretenders away. We hit -29F this past year, the warmest cold in a long time. Two years before this it hit -50F. I worked in the Arctic where the coldest I experienced was -74F. I don't recommend it. I see why they have such a drinking problem at the scientific research station in Antarctica.

I wrote 3200 words today and roughly 2500 every day for the past week. I wanted to average 5k a day for this week, but it's fighting me. I have the plot, but not all the characters developed. Thinking about them and enjoying the nice weather (50 and sunshine) is a slight pull away from my desk.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Sprint for today, 1427 words.


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

Craig Martelle said:


> Then everyone would want to live here, it'd get crowded, then we'd have to start axe murdering people. The ridiculous low temperatures keep the riff-raff and pretenders away. We hit -29F this past year, the warmest cold in a long time. Two years before this it hit -50F. I worked in the Arctic where the coldest I experienced was -74F. I don't recommend it. I see why they have such a drinking problem at the scientific research station in Antarctica.
> 
> I wrote 3200 words today and roughly 2500 every day for the past week. I wanted to average 5k a day for this week, but it's fighting me. I have the plot, but not all the characters developed. Thinking about them and enjoying the nice weather (50 and sunshine) is a slight pull away from my desk.


 Yikes! I doubt I've ever experienced anything that cold. *little blue icicle person*

I actually wrote today, after not writing for a few days. I wrote 2 scenes on my cozy, 1,519. 4,051 words in book, so far.

Excited to be back in the saddle again, and high hopes to do the same tomorrow. At the very least I know I can slouch off for a few days and then go right back to where I was before. That's nice to know, but hopefully no more slouchoffs!!!


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Started third book in series on the other pen name today. The previous one ended on a cliffhanger and I had to start this one with people having all the bad feels.  It took me awhile but I managed 1,327 words.


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

Didn't write yesterday but got 2,369 today. 

I definitely feel like I'm starting to get on a roll. Words are coming easier. Story knots are untangling themselves. Feels good.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

2,499 yesterday and my little spreadsheet tells me that I hit a new all-time 7-day high.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

12K in rewrites for nonfiction, but my brain was so tired toward day's end I think it got fictionalized.  Remind me, please - it was Randolph Scott and not George C. Scott who discovered the South Pole before he went to Hollywood, right?


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

*Sprint One (WIP#2):* 1,796

*Sprint Two -* TBD


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

6100 words.


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

2029 words, today. *dances* 

6,168, book to date.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

One sprint today, 1482 words.


----------



## Amby (May 9, 2015)

My one sprint today yielded 1,662 words. Better than the zero I put up over the last few days!

Time to get back on the horse. Going to aim for a steady 6,000 words a day till this thing is done.


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

Managed to get 1704 new words on Titan's Song 4 today, and did a lot of editing and tweaking too.

Overall, it's been a very productive few days, and all my little pieces are starting to come together into an actual book.  

The only problem is that I should be finished by now. I've already reached my target word count (zipped right past it, actually) and, unless I'm wrong about how the story's going to play out (which is definitely possible) I still have quite a bit to write. I might even end up with a 40'000 word serial episode by the time I'm done, which would be 10,000 words longer than my longest previous episode. I guess that's basically bordering on novel length, which isn't exactly a bad thing, but it does mean it's taking a little longer than I expected to finish this.

I guess I'll just have to see how it plays out, but I'm happy to be making consistent progress.


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

1315 words today! 7483 words in cozy, so far. *party horn and lots and lots of glitter*


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

7,694 today because I was under the weather and stayed home from work. But not so sick I couldn't write. First 7,000 word day ever. So I've got that going for me, which is nice.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

1588 today


----------



## Amby (May 9, 2015)

Managed 5,000 so far today. Have another sprint planned and hope to hit 2,000!

Managed to cut my finger pretty good with a cheese grater today, however. Hoping that doesn't cut my typing speed lol


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

3,000 today as i had to get another book online.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

2,053 today


----------



## Amby (May 9, 2015)

3,700 written, but going to push for another 2,300.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 4250 words today and finished the first draft of the next story.

Always a great feeling to finish a first draft.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 words today.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I think in a week I have almost done what Amanda does (word count) daily. lol. Meaning it was a really good week. Several thousand on the main WIP and a little over 10,000 on a side WIP that was demanding to be written.

I'll probably go back to a more normal, less productive pace now.


----------



## g2y32361 (Mar 7, 2016)

Yesterday I wrote 5,252 words with ease after coming up with a new method of motivation (which is my new record).
Maybe it'll work for other people, so I made a blog post explaining it. If interested, check it out: http://www.nichumphrey.com/.

Essentially:
1 - pick your fav writing medium
2 - set a very small word goal
3 - beat the goal and use the momentum to keep going

But for a detailed explanation open the like above.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

6,252 today. Thrilled with April so far. I've made a few schedule tweaks and a few opportunities have come up so I've really been cranking out words (by my standards, anyway...)


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

Managed to get 1,347 words today. Only managed 400 yesterday but I did a lot of editing, and worked my way through a tricky dialogue scene.

The good news is that today I'm pretty sure I just wrote my way right into a decent ending for this episode. It happened totally unexpectedly in a scene that I thought was going to be fairly laid-back. I'll have to give it another look tomorrow to be absolutely sure, but I think this'll work just fine.

It means the episode will be right around 20,000 words, which is pretty much in line with the other episodes, and it leaves me with a 7000 word head start leading into episode five which should let me finish it up pretty fast. 

I think the next episode will end in away that will probably allow me to finish off the season. Then I can start thinking about bundling.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

4/8 - 2,979
4/9 - 2,999


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Fallen behind on posting my numbers again...

772 Wed
3196 Thu
3243 Fri
1602 Today


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

4320 today, three sprints.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500 today


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3048 for today


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I had an idea and it went nowhere, although I did get 1,300 words into it before I noticed there is no plot or point. lol


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

5,008 words for today

I almost strayed from the path, but luckily I beat my Writer's Block


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

1562 yesterday, one sprint


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

1,351 words so far today, done on bus in to work and during lunch time.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I've fallen behind, too, on putting in my numbers. But I got 2,000 words yesterday!
Hope to get another 1,000 today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3514 for today. Finally getting back into the groove. Let's hope this sticks.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

3,118 for today


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

Yesterday:  8000
Today 7000


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1139 for this morning.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3201 for today. Plus I hacked out over 2,100 words from two other WIPs.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Managed my 4K quota after I spent too much of the day harvesting bamboo for the woodchipper - the stuff tends to swarm tall and block the sunlight for the mango trees.  Next time we plant pygmy bamboo.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

5,549 for today

This is the first time I finished a short story in just one day (usually I finish it in three to four days)


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm back, babies!
2259

The power of outlining compels you!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2055 for today.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

PJ_Cherubino said:


> I'm back, babies!
> 2259
> 
> The power of outlining compels you!


6k words today, over an 8 hour period. Lost count of sprints. Had a busy day and wrote in shifts.

TYVM Kboarders for showing me how to do it.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1100 words today.


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

After taking a couple of days off while launching a couple of books, I got back to writing today. 1,972 so far, and I'm probably done for the day.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Another 1000 today. Hoping to start picking up momentum and getting back up to bigger numbers soon, but feeling good about actually writing again. Woo!


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did final 4K on massive rewrite of a non-fic I hope to publish in June.  Now I've got the usual last word blues and miseries and just want to go kick something.


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

I didn't write anything for quite a while due to discouragement and stuff, but then yesterday, I realized that this mystery writing stuff is just not for me. I am not a mystery writer, as much as I'd like to be. So I went back to my sci-fi something, wrote a couple thousand words and finished part 3. So yay for me! 

  My goal for today is to work on this story I started back in 2011, but got stuck on. I have to completely rewrite one character to make it work, but then, pantsing it, I should be able to come up with an ending and a point to it. So we'll see how well I do with that, today! Have family obligations to go to, first, then I can get to work.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

There was a story in my head clawing to get out late last night so I banged out 2,300 words before I finally went to sleep.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1005 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2006 words today


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I added a couple thousand to that story. I'm going to lay it aside and get back to my WIP.


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

No new words today because I have a massive/huge/gigantic/canyonesque organizing job ahead of me, first. But when it's done it shall lead to lots and lots of writing, so it's important!


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

Had a crap day yesterday and actually lost about 120 words. Today I got 1328.


----------



## g2y32361 (Mar 7, 2016)

3,900. 

Quite happy with today after a long slump


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Was out of town and didn't get a chance to update--

4/13-0
4/14-1683
4/15-4733
4/16-1254
4/17-0

Those two travel days were rough--so much time blown driving, packing, unpacking, etc. Meh.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1472 for me today.


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

Steven Hardesty said:


> Is this Christmas? Feeling low after finishing a manuscript and randomly tapping keys to get the gray matter back in gear when up pops a complete first draft novel manuscript! I must've written it 8-9 years ago and completely forgot about it. It's a pretty lousy draft but by jiminy it's a complete story and with some work I can make it marketable. Trouble is, how do I manage the rewrite while working on my newest project when it's scientifically proven (as established by my wife) that I can't multi-task or even remember a shopping list of two items when sent to the store?


 That is so awesome!!!!!!!! I love finding old stories that I've forgotten about. Merry Christmas, indeed.  

I haven't written any new words, today, but I did finish step one of Grand Master Project: Organization. So I'm pretty jazzed, as well.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3410 for today. Parts of the process were like pulling teeth. I'm reminded of the importance of plotting out the next day's writing, even if the actual writing deviates. It just makes everything so much smoother.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

3,006 words for today

Hot weather's not doing it for me today. I'm hoping I write 4,000+ tomorrow


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

It's been an extremely busy six weeks but I got back on track today with five chapters and 13,000 words. It's going to take me a long time to get back on schedule.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

3,079 words yesterday


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1050


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

3,310 words today


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Just 2087 for today. I did get through some beta feedback, though.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did five chapters and 14,000 words.


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

3202 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I had a distracted day of three chapters and 8,500 words.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3554 words and tons of fun at the beach! Best Seattle spring ever!


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

3456 today.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Got to axing on that old and long-forgotten novel ms I discovered hidden on my laptop and hacked out millions of words.  Then crammed in another 4K today to make sense of the hackings.  I'll hack some more, rewrite some more and see if this beast can fly.  If not, will make good kindling for the e-pizza oven.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I'll probably end up a couple thousand today.

I have decided to finish that novella before I go back and write the end of the sci-fi novel (and then work on rewriting the whole thing)


----------



## AnitaLouise (Feb 12, 2012)

Been using 1,000 words as my daily minimum, but I take the weekends off (sometimes).


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

Nothing yesterday. 1,282 today, spread across 3 different projects.


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

2762


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3586 yesterday
3019 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Only 6,000 today. I'm going to have to work all weekend to make up for the time I lost during the week.


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

2616


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Stumbled across a short story I'd started 1,000 yrs ago and finished it.  Then went hunting for others in a bottom e-drawer and finished another.  4K quota done.  But I see one more half-done draft way down there among the cobwebs and that'll busy me today while my wife goes fishing.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 3215 words today as I revised and edited my current story.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I started a new book and did five chapters and 13,000 words.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3013 for today


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

it's been several days since I managed to hit 1000. The best I've managed is about 800. Maybe I can get there tomorrow.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1054 today


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2444 for today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Five chapters and 13,000 words.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5,000 today


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

1,055.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1100 today


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

about 400 and I might be tired to keep tapping away.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

Decent day for me ... 1238


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5,000 today


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2245 for today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1500 for the day... and now, sleep!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did four chapters and 11,000 words.


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

Two sessions. 1071.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3564 - plus I released a new book AND finished a WIP. I feel accomplished.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000 today. I need about 11,000 to wrap the book up tomorrow.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2025 for the day.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did 11,000 words and finished the book I started Monday. It's already off with the editor. I start a new one Monday.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I don't want to follow Amanda on this thread.  

I've got a grand but I plan to get at least one more tonight. Tomorrow I finish the first draft this novella, or novelette or whatever.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

2,300 words, finished the novella.

Will "fix it up" over the next few days and look for beta readers.

It's a super-hero novella, 17k, female main character. 3rd person, more or less. (I have a weird style)


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Taking time off from novel-writing to do some (unsaleable) short stories (for the fun of it) and hammered out 4K on a retro-future vampire-hunter-hunted techno romance.  My Millennial advisors tell me it's too retro and not enough techno, so I suppose I'll have to do over, but that's fun, too.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1400 words today, which I'm really happy with after a super busy weekend!


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

It's been *weeks* but I finally hit 1k+ in one day.  I mean, Thursday, come on ... I netted 12 words (I only count net words on fiction, no journal entries, blog posts, book reviews, etc.) But those 12 words moved the needle, so not a bad day.  TODAY: 1256, and back in the 1K/day club.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I went through the novella looking for mistakes, bad spelling and things that could be written differently.

It's about 300 more words than it was. I also think I might add a new scene at the end, that would add hundreds more.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

sat:5000
sun: 6000


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500 today.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1077 today


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

1,080


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I started a new book and did five chapters and 13,000 words.


----------



## kcmorgan (Jan 9, 2013)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I started a new book and did five chapters and 13,000 words.


Reading your posts breaks my brain. How many hours a day do you write?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

kcmorgan said:


> Reading your posts breaks my brain. How many hours a day do you write?


Generally about seven hours of writing.


----------



## kcmorgan (Jan 9, 2013)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> Generally about seven hours of writing.


I know you must hear this regularly, but I am in awe of your self-discipline.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I wrote 3,000 words. I finished a novella (actually going over the draft the second time) and put in 2,600 on the sequel.


----------



## NoBlackHats (Oct 17, 2012)

2882 yesterday before heading to EDJ, on track for about the same this morning


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1019


----------



## ScottFish (May 3, 2016)

Hopping in late (but it's my first day here).

1040 words written in my book.

Still have a light blog post write as well.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I had a new release today so I only got four chapters and 11,000 words done.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

Tuesday: 7500


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did five chapters and 12,000 words, bringing my total for the week so far to about 35,000. I need to write 25,000 over the next two days to finish the book on Friday and get it off to the editor.


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

1013.  And they aren't just words, they're *good* words.


----------



## ScottFish (May 3, 2016)

Last night was only about 500 words as I composed a love letter to my wife for our tenth anniversary today.

Just knocked out 1340 words this evening.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did 13,000 words. I have about 11,000 words on Friday to finish the book.


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

Haven't posted here since the 2nd, but since then I've hit 1000+ three out of four days. 

Today I got 1028.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did 11,000 words and finished the book I started Monday. It came in at 59,720 and I edited as I went so it's already off with the editor. I start another book on Monday.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1401 today. Started working with Dragon dictation. Right now it's not as fast as typing, but I'm hoping that will change with practice.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1004


----------



## WillemThomas (Dec 9, 2010)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I did 11,000 words and finished the book I started Monday. It came in at 59,720 and I edited as I went so it's already off with the editor. I start another book on Monday.


Hi Amanda,

I was wondering how you managed your editing process. Do you write a chapter then edit it before moving to the next one?

Just curious.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5000 yesterday
5000 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

WillemThomas said:


> Hi Amanda,
> 
> I was wondering how you managed your editing process. Do you write a chapter then edit it before moving to the next one?
> 
> Just curious.


Yes. I build a master file as I go through the book. I rarely edit after the fact, but ironically the book I'm working on now won't be edited until later this summer. It doesn't come out until next year so I'm just writing now and editing by the pool in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

I was MIA in April, but in that time, I almost finished another book. I have about 12,000 words left, and I'm hoping to be done by Friday.

2814 for today


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2300 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I am not editing as I go this week so that changes things slightly. I did seven chapters and 18,945 words today on a brand new WIP.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I needed a distraction I started a new blog story, it's over 1,200 words for the first instalment


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2673 words today.


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

3594 for today. I'm closer to the end than I originally thought. I'm thinking there is a good chance I'll finish it up tomorrow.


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

I managed 1255 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Five chapters and 13,000 words.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I just plunked down a 2,500 word short story in the past hour or so.



Not even my genre.


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

geronl said:


> I just plunked down a 2,500 word short story in the past hour or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even my genre.


Wow! Good job


----------



## Lee Alan (May 9, 2016)

Hi All. 

Sorry - newbie question: do you guys count editing toward the thousand? Or, is that considered cheating?


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm finally back to writing after spending too much time planning/outlining my new novel. Excuses. 

Wrote 3,636 today in six 25-minute sprints.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5000 today


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1034


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

Lee Alan said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Sorry - newbie question: do you guys count editing toward the thousand? Or, is that considered cheating?


I only count new words, but I'm not sure what everyone else does. I guess it depends on your goals ...


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1513


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 3069 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Another five chapters and 13,000 words.


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

3190 tonight. Tomorrow I'll finish this one up! (I'm already eleven days past my self-imposed deadline, so it's definitely about time)


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

2,650 for today. More for tomorrow!


----------



## kcmorgan (Jan 9, 2013)

2031 last night, lets hope I can do it again today.


----------



## Writer&#039;s Block (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm working hard to get the second book out in my Colony Mars series. The first one is doing very well at the moment and I'm trying to get the next one out inside 90 days.

I have a stressful day job, family and a bunch of other stuff, so writing gets done in the gaps. Like a lot of people here I imagine.

I've set up a spreadsheet to track my progress and it looks like I'm averaging 1046 per day. That said, I need to bump this up to 2000 to have a chance of hitting my deadline. Considering I have to factor in editing, editor, copy editing, etc.

32k done, 28k to go, at 2k a day that's two weeks.

So, in the spirit of a Kboards challenge, I'll report my progress here.

Wish me luck.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Writing new chapters for the blog stories that I will post next week.


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

3,929 today across six 25-minute sprints.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I had to work earlier than normal tonight because I'm doing a podcast at ten. I got my five chapters and 13,00 words in. I'm on pace to finish Monday. The book should come in right around 85,000 words.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

I hope you guys don't mind too much if I join the party. I need an accountability partner. LOL I wrote 4458 words today. No editing. I'll save that for this weekend. (My least favorite part.)


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

It's been a while since I've posted here. I've been all over the place, but I'm still on track for publishing a book a month, so I'm not too worried about it.



Lucey Phillips said:


> I only count new words, but I'm not sure what everyone else does. I guess it depends on your goals ...


If I get new words when editing, I count those. But I usually end up losing words when I edit/rewrite!


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1001 words today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2925 words today.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cranked out my 4K quota on a collection of short stories I'm doing for the fun of it, since shorts barely sell.  But fun is .


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

3,046 for me today.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1323


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

I love seeing y'all's posts. So encouraging. I had nothing to do today but write so I tapped out 4859.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Five chapters and 13,000 words. The weather is supposed to be crap tomorrow so we postponed our zoo trip. I should finish this book tomorrow. Then I'm doing a witch short Monday and Tuesday before taking a five-day weekend to (finally!) enjoy having all of my furniture.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 3577 words today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2166 for today.


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

Finished my last project two days ago, and now I'm finishing up a novella I hope to have out as soon as I can.

3000 words today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

The weather was a travesty today so I did four chapters and 10,000 words and finished my book. Now I just have a witch short to write Monday and Tuesday and then I have a five-day weekend next weekend (when the weather is supposed to be better).


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5000 today. Should have this book wrapped up by Tuesday.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

5,000

5K


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 3685 words today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2061 for today.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5000 today.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1109 for me today


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 4187 words today.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

about 2k, most of that on one of my blog stories

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/05/prisoner-of-stone-chapter-two.html

Yep, that dragon is pretty evil.


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

8,295 words. Pretty good day.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5000 today.


----------



## Writer&#039;s Block (Oct 29, 2014)

2053 today, no bad for me. Still behind on my target for the last three days, need to make that up over the next week.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2820 words today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

4120 for today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Five chapters and 14,000 words.


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

Steven Hardesty said:



> Taking time off from novel-writing to do some (unsaleable) short stories (for the fun of it) and hammered out 4K on a retro-future vampire-hunter-hunted techno romance. My Millennial advisors tell me it's too retro and not enough techno, so I suppose I'll have to do over, but that's fun, too.


 Oooh, that sounds really fun! I'd read it!!!!!


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

Around 3600 words. Wanted 5k but it ended at a story break so my mind took a break with it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I did 13,500 words and finished my short. I now have a five-day weekend to enjoy my new furniture and get stuff done around the house.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 3309 words today.


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

7,671 today.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Meant to check in yesterday but it was after midnight when I put the old keyboard away. Wrote 2580 words. I'm at it again today though.


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

I remember reading a Hugh Howey interview that said he aimed for 2,000 a day, or 5,000 on a really good day.  Or something along those lines at least (don't quote me exactly).  Also said alot about starring at a blank screen until you get into the grove, which I'm sure everyone here can relate to.


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

Around 3600 words today


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 3112 words today.


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

2,751 yesterday.


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

Monday - 1,000
Tuesday - 2,300
Wednesday - 5,093
Thursday - 1,023
Today - 3,700

Writers, have you found your stamina and daily word counts growing with your experience and number of novels under your belt?

What kind of gains have you seen?

Despite calling myself a 'writer' for 8 years, I am just starting to write every day and track my word counts.


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

I think the hardest part is staying consistent-the same word length every day, or greater.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Only about 1,100 on a side project


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

4,110 for yesterday.


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

1,001 today.


----------



## Ryan J. Ward (Jan 26, 2016)

1,321 words today. Putting the finishing touches on a short.


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

6,396 for today.


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

2,200 today


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

around 2k


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

6,425.

That's a lot for me! Woo.


----------



## Writer&#039;s Block (Oct 29, 2014)

2000+ per day over the last three days. Nearly there with the first draft.


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

4,176 yesterday.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

Things have been rough for me lately. I've had a lot of ZERO days in May. But I finally got things back in gear a little bit over the weekend.

Fri  3,194
Sat  3,914
Sun  3,608

A lot going on in the next couple of weeks, but I hope to maintain a consistent writing output even if the numbers aren't as high as I'd prefer.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Just one of my blog stories was over 1.2k

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/05/prisoner-of-stone-chapter-four.html


----------



## Misty Archer (May 6, 2015)

2011

Started the first draft of a new cosy paranormal mystery series, and very excited about meeting the characters.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

It's been a while since I updated here:
2938	05/17
2251	05/18
3216	05/20
2940	05/22


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Working on a side project, I still don't know what genre to call it.


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

Yesterday ended up at 8,800 by the time I went to bed. 

Today 4,118.


----------



## Misty Archer (May 6, 2015)

1925

I finished off the first chapter and did some character sketches. I approached this with some trepidation on Monday morning, having developed the barest of outlines, but it is going well and I am feeling confident that it will progress smoothly.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

side project has reached 9.9k


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

3,300 today


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

Didn't like where I ended it so added 948 words. Not quite a thousand but close.


----------



## Misty Archer (May 6, 2015)

Did a couple of quick additions to Chapter 1, and got the first scene of chapter 2 written.

1126 a late surge to 1489 1645


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

Spent most of my day in outlining hell, but did manage to add 1008 words to my WIP. 
Good luck everyone


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

5,972 today.


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

About 6500 yesterday


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1255


----------



## Misty Archer (May 6, 2015)

Most of Chapter 2 finished, and more scene fragments for later.

1646

Time for bed now to mull over what happens next - I have an outline, but I am also pantsing to connect the dots and expand the world building. I know where the chapter finishes, but how to get there...


----------



## NoBlackHats (Oct 17, 2012)

2048


----------



## V.J. Monaghan (May 27, 2016)

1,600 words for me.


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

4,326 today.


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1024


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

a 2k kind of day

mostly a blog story

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/05/escape-from-free-republic-chapter-five.html


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't know if this counts, but I spent 5 hours revising my story and upped my word count by 948 words.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1955 words today.

Tough slog through a scene I was not even planning to write until I started writing it.


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

3,186 today


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

4500 today. At this rate, looks like my book will be 80-90k compared to the first book which was 112k


----------



## Misty Archer (May 6, 2015)

1686 today.

Worked on some scenes to develop the story for the first few chapters, it is coming together better now. Really getting to grips with the characters.

(edited for typo)


----------



## Lucey Phillips (Aug 31, 2015)

1320


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

Sunday - 1,091
Today - 3,387


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

5,444.


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

3,295.


----------



## ozzman (May 29, 2016)

I find a thousand words is easy, a couple of thousand is realistic. But when I edit the next day I find I have to brutalise a few hundred of them. If I can make something useful with 75% of what goes through the keyboard I'm usually happy. Anybody else find the same?


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

ozzman said:


> I find a thousand words is easy, a couple of thousand is realistic. But when I edit the next day I find I have to brutalise a few hundred of them. If I can make something useful with 75% of what goes through the keyboard I'm usually happy. Anybody else find the same?


My first book came in at 109,000 words after I finished writing. Then I edited the whole thing and was horrified to see it trim down to 78,000 words. I changed my routine so I now edit a chapter after I finish writing it, and I try to get my initial writing as close to the final result as possible so I don't have to edit very much. I aim for about 3,400 words with my chapters, and I usually cut about a hundred or two.


----------



## NoBlackHats (Oct 17, 2012)

1848 before heading into town for my day job.


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

2,012 words for today


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

about 1,300

added chapter two of this

https://www.wattpad.com/story/73634950-derelict


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

about 4000 words.


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

3,134 today


----------



## Marnie (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello everyone,
_passes out a plate of brownies_
After lurking in this thread for awhile, I decided the best way to hold myself for writing everyday was to start posting to this thread. I haven't been able to write but a few hundred words for the last two months. My total word count for May was 7500. This was a far cry from output last May, which was 29k. So my first real effort began today. I was able to do 2,000 words.


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

8,000 Today. A personal best I think (I actually have been recording them lately). Less than 5,000 away from having the novel done!


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1287 words today.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

1,700 words for an ongoing blog story

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/06/escape-from-free-republic-chapter-six.html


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

Wednesday - 3,480
Thursday - 5,263 for my first 5k day in almost a month


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

3,124


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

For writers here-do you finish your word-count goal in one sitting, or work on it in pieces throughout the day?


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

6,387 today. I wrote that in three sittings, morning / afternoon / evening. But they were quite drawn out. Efficient sprints on weekends... not so much.


----------



## blancheking (Oct 15, 2015)

Friday was a good day 

2.8k for story 1
1k for story 2
cleared out my pending assignments for work
studied for the NY bar


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

1.3k

mostly my dragon-related blog story

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/06/prisoner-of-stone-chapter-six.html


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

2,593


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

1,400


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

3,130


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8938 words today. Had one of those wicked days where for some reason everything flowed. They come far and few but when they do, i ride the wave as far as i can go. Now i want dinner


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3063 words today


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

1,100


----------



## writerc (Apr 15, 2016)

3011 today.  The kids are back at school after half term and it's my plan to have a 50,000 short novel finished before they break up for the summer.  It's sci fi romance .  Wish me luck!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,500 today.


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

1,820


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

Sometimes I don't update because my numbers aren't good. And sometimes I don't update because things are going well and I'm writing instead of browsing KBoards. Luckily, it's been the latter lately:

Fri - 6,166
Sat - 2,075
Sun - 4,973
Mon - 1,375
Tue - 4,655

Not my best 5-day total ever, but almost.


----------



## writerc (Apr 15, 2016)

3042, mostly written in the last two hours before i pick the kids up from school.  Must try harder to get going quickly in the morning!


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

6,484


----------



## BetaProofReader (Apr 27, 2016)

949 so far today - about to go over the 1K mark for the day. My first fiction book, so it's getting more and more exciting!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,583 today.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

Wed - 3,206


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

1,658.


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

2,810


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

Thu - 4,012


----------



## Merlynn13 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm a new writer with one book published. It didn't occur to me to set a daily word count goal but I like it. Is there a way, a program maybe, that helps you to keep track? Or do you just track it on your computer?


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,500 words today.


----------



## kcmorgan (Jan 9, 2013)

Merlynn13 said:


> I'm a new writer with one book published. It didn't occur to me to set a daily word count goal but I like it. Is there a way, a program maybe, that helps you to keep track? Or do you just track it on your computer?


I use Write Track http://writetrack.davidsgale.com/


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

I was struggling with a story, so I've been bad about posting my word count. I've decided to move on with a different project, and things are going smoothly again. Hopefully I'll keep the pace up this time.

2,600 for today


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5,000 words today.


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

2,100


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

A couple of good days. Hopefully I will finish the current MS tomorrow.

Fri - 4,272
Sat - 4,755


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I haven't written for a week before today.

Almost 2k

including

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/06/chronometer-brotherhood-short-story.html


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

4,016


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

2,610


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5,000 words today.


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

15xx yesterday and 12xx today so far.  I may even squeeze in a bit more if I figure a way out of the trouble I've gotten my MC into.


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

Sun - 6,017 to finish the WIP


----------



## writerc (Apr 15, 2016)

3010
Procrastinated earlier but did more this evening and had fun with H and h evading giant alien ant bug things


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500 words today


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

1,600


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

1065 yesterday!  New record for most consecutive days hitting my (modest) wordcount goal.


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

Only 102 yesterday ): But 2,278 today.


----------



## writerc (Apr 15, 2016)

3,000 words.  Starting to believe i can do this


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

After a miserable 200 words yesterday, I wrote 2240 today. It'll do.


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

1242 tonight. Not too shabby.  PS, I hate Windows 10.  PITA. My machine will now barely do my bidding.


----------



## Marnie (Sep 10, 2014)

I fell off the wagon, but I got back on today and wrote 2,210 words.


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

2,749 for the day


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

2208 for today.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Over 2,000 words for a blog story

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/06/escape-from-free-republic-chapter-eight.html


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

4,510 today


----------



## shellabee (Aug 4, 2015)

Mon - 318 (shame on me!)
Tue - 3,130
Wed - 2,390 to finish a short set in the same world as the series I'm working on

I'm now diving into re-writing a number of books. I guess I'll count words written if doing large chunks, such as writing completely new first three chapters as I'm planning, but noy count minor ads (or deduct subtractions) during the editing process.

I hope to work on another project while I re-write this one, but I know that my word counts are going to suffer.


----------



## Marnie (Sep 10, 2014)

I missed yesterday, but I wrote 2,072 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1569 today


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

3 chapters and 7500 words yesterday. 
2 chapters and 4000 words today. 
Finished novella. Will work on the second book in the series tomorrow.


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

3,340 today


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Haven't had any stats to post here in a while because I'm male and can do just one thing at a time and have been consumed with learning marketing.  Now I'm back hitting my 4K daily quota and hoping I learned enough to make all these new words sell.


----------



## scrobinson (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi everyone  

New high fantasy author here, just started writing 29 days ago, 38,737 words so far.  Looking through this thread though, I see some of you are writing 3k+ words per day?  Sheesh, I thought I was hitting it pretty hard!  Will try to come back here daily(ish) and post progress.

Any other epic fantasy writers out there?  Please hit me up, always looking for new stuff to read and discuss.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

2,823

Planning the next mission, an attack against the fleet carrier Umbrage, Tom learns of rebel techologies. He also gets to meet Sandy's father and older sister Kembra.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/06/escape-from-free-republic-chapter-nine.html


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

3,041 for today.


----------



## scrobinson (Jun 17, 2016)

6,927 yesterday, woot!  First big battle scene of my first book, having fun and breaking keyboards!


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

4,216 today.



scrobinson said:


> 6,927 yesterday, woot! First big battle scene of my first book, having fun and breaking keyboards!


  I like 5k+ days. I feel very satisfied by the time I go to bed.


----------



## Marnie (Sep 10, 2014)

Barely eeked it out today. 1,000 words. I'm going to blame it on the heat.


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

Yesterday - 6,181
Today - 9,052

Must have been inspired by scrobinson


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5,000 today


----------



## Marnie (Sep 10, 2014)

1,269 words.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

2 chapters and 5000 words. Right on the money! I was going for 10k but I'm tired so I'm calling it a night. Back at it tomorrow. I'm looking to finish this 60k novel in two weeks. This is a good start!


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

9,514 in two five hour sessions. Tired now.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5,000 today.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

3,220 words


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

4,284 today.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5,000 today.


----------



## Magnus (May 1, 2016)

2462, which is less than I'd hoped in the hour, but not a bad start to my first novel. Only need 906/day to hit my deadline, so I'm not complaining! My goal by the end of this project is to maintain it around the 3k/hour mark, which I think is doable.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1040 today, but definitely inspired by all your numbers to get mine back up!


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

3,272


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5,000 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1524 today


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

2 chapters, 4600 words. I am such a slacker. One of these days I'll hit that 10k mark!


----------



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

2,269 words for today


----------



## Magnus (May 1, 2016)

None yesterday, 2276 today. Still averaging out to ahead of target.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5,000 today.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

3,500

most of that for a short story called "Salt"


----------



## Magnus (May 1, 2016)

2472 today. Two writing days in a row! And a slight increase in the WPH / Day Total as well, so hopefully a sign of getting into that groove and practice making perfect. Here's hoping.


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

Yesterday - 1,068
Today - 2,648


----------



## Magnus (May 1, 2016)

2273 today. A bit under on total for the day but the metrics put me at 2700WPH for that session, so I'm closing in on my goal of 3k/hr. I'm already seeing an improvement in speed after only a few days so this bodes well.


----------



## MJ Stark (Jun 24, 2016)

Just joining this now - how fun! A bit late in the game, but today is the first official day of the last summer break of my life.

My goal is 10,000 words per week. 

Happy writing!


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

2,693 on a new novella. Just finished a 200k+ project this weekend so feeling the hangover from that story pretty badly today ):


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

2,920 words today to finish the first draft on a new short story.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5,000 today.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

6001 today, sick hubby. Gotta give up the writing for tonight. Back at it to morrow. So far, I've got 18k done in my WIP. Almost a third of the way done. Will be done by Saturday!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2513 today! Woop!
Onwards and upwards.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

2,300 on a short story

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/06/the-rebel-short-story.html


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

2,430 today


----------



## Magnus (May 1, 2016)

1731, the lowest this week, but at a speed of 2500/wph, which is nice. Probably going to hit the 20% word total tomorrow! Although at this rate, I might need to revise the word goal higher...


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5,000 today.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4680 today. Getting closer to the finish line. Feeling tired but inspired.


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

1,675 today


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1039 today, and lots of plotting. Expecting about the same tomorrow.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

1440 today.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5,000 today.


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

2,708 today


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

Didn't make word count yesterday - 202.
Today - 1,145


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5,100 today


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

2042 words and counting. Shooting for 3000-3500 or better.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2019 today. I wanted a higher word count to start July but this ended up being a hard won 2k, so I'll take it!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1111 words today!


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

7/2/16 3864 words.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I got over a thousands but I have  headache


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

About 10000 in three days following some big suggestions fron my editor. Liberty comes out at the end of the month, kind if puts an incentive in there!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1018 today


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I think I barely qualified as 1k today

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/07/escape-from-free-republic-chapter-eleven.html


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

3325 today. wanted 5k but came to an end of where I wanted today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3627 today. My best in a while, and now my hand needs to recover


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

2,858 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3010 today


----------



## CaraS. (Jul 18, 2014)

1,200 today. First chapter of novel; never gets  any easier.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

3859 today. Lots of revisions so slower speed. It's all good. I'm hitting 10k tomorrow. I have to!


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

7/3/16 3908
7/4/15 1908
7/5/16 3205


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

3,731 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

5264 today!


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

4,747 today. May need to play that number.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1018 today


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4006 yesterday on my WIP.


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

Not a great week.

2/7 - 1,127
3/7 - 950
4/7 - 3,689
5/7 - 2,541
6/7 - 2,200
7/7- 2,069


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1596 today!


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

3010 yesterday


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1067 today, crossing the finish line with seven minutes to spare!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1030 today


----------



## Itsro (May 27, 2016)

2,503 words in 2.5 hours spent writing.

Would love to see more people posting their time spent writing as well if possible.


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

Itsro said:


> Would love to see more people posting their time spent writing as well if possible.


Sounds good. 3,371 in two hours.


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

08/07 - 2,363
09/07 - 3,516
10/07 - 5,052

I rarely write faster than 1k-1.5k per hour.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3011 today! So glad to go over 3000 again after a slow weekend!


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2759 words today.


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

1,753 over an agonizing 4 hours. Had to stop and fix something with the story and never recovered.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2819 words today.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

I wrote 9016 words today, that's five chapters and finished that WIP. Start on something new tomorrow! Yeah!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3022 today


----------



## Just Another Vampire Writer (Jan 22, 2012)

Urgh, after a year of complete stagnation, I finally wrote today. Like a madwoman, I threw down 12,974 words. Make hay while the sun shines, I guess.


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

Whoa!  

I did hit 12XX something tonight. Skipped last night. Took a nap, did some chores. Tonight was more fun.


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

3,784 words from (5) 25-minute sprints. I wanted to keep going but had to get something done outside before it hit 90 degrees. Boo yard work. Booooooo.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3053 today.
Lots of late night writing sessions this week. Too hot to think straight during the day.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

7/12/16 7088
7/13/16 5635


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1796 words today.

I also published my tenth novella today.


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

2,533 words for today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3043 today


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 3553 words today.


----------



## Just Another Vampire Writer (Jan 22, 2012)

2023 today. Stuck in town for several hours after daughter's car blew a tire and ended up buying her a new set. Oh well, I have tomorrow.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I limped over 1,000 words yesterday. Really hoping for a decent weekend of writing.


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

3,830 to close out the week. Everyone have a great weekend and stay safe!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3056. The trick will be keeping up this momentum over the weekend.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

7/15/16 4548 words


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

2774 words yesterday


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1041 today


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2040 words today.


----------



## Just Another Vampire Writer (Jan 22, 2012)

3982


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

6100 today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2015 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1092 for today. Back up to higher word counts tomorrow!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8,196 today. A good day.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 3124 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1024 today!


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

Three full days of goose eggs then 6,216 yesterday. Lots of disruptions to routine, plus travelling... I need to figure out how to work around this to maintain daily numbers!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8,200 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1065 today. Really need to get that number back up higher.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 3330 words today.


----------



## Jake Parent (Dec 5, 2014)

Keep up the great work everyone. It's not easy, but it's worth it.


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

Monday: 914. How could I not write another 86 words? Seriously?
Tuesday: 2,685 
Wednesday: 2,064


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8132 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1720 today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2464 words today.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5,000 today. Had a killer headache.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1056 today!


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 3153 words today.


----------



## phillipstrang (Jul 22, 2016)

Whenever I am writing it is 5000 words for the day. Exhausting but vital, at least for me, to maintain the flow and the continuity. 

I've set the target and once I reachd it the ability to write any more fades.

Phillip Strang.


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

1269 but I am already tired   Must. Push. More.


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

Thursday: A paltry 448. Boo!
Friday: A much healthier 3,712. Yay!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8300 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1002 today.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today and finished up early. Gotta love the days the words flow.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1009 today which I'm pretty happy with considering I'm also mid-hosting my sister's bachelorette party. But the streak lives on!


----------



## Phillip Thomas (Apr 24, 2016)

6218 words today.  Sunday are always my best days, I just wish i could be half as productive on weekdays


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

A long day but 8,100 today.


----------



## Sarah Shaw (Feb 14, 2015)

I've kept up my 1000 a day faithfully for the last week, but on Saturday I actually did 2000! Of course, it was at a writers' retreat and everyone else did a lot more- but I'm happy!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1060 today.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8,100 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1023 today!


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

6400! I love using Chris Fox's 5,000 WPH app and actually did some sprints, which really help!


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

3,700 on the dot for today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1017 today. At this point just trying to make it to the end of July without killing the streak.


----------



## Summerstars (Mar 23, 2016)

Managed 1,102 today but the past week has been terrible. Three consecutive days of nothing. I have 5 days left to finish book 1 in my current trilogy and the daily word counts I need to meet just keep getting jacked up as I keep having low word count days. Grrr.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8,000 today.  (Red bull and gum really helped)


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1033


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

Kellie Sheridan said:


> 1017 today. At this point just trying to make it to the end of July without killing the streak.


You can do it! Wait...no...you WILL do it!


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

Wednesday: 3,099
Thursday: 3,286


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

6,000 today and a WIP completed.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

hunterone said:


> 6,000 today and a WIP completed.


Congrats!

1027 for me today!


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

I deleted a little over a thousand words yesterday because I was unhappy with them, and then wrote them all back. Now I'm back to the same word count, *grumbles* but at least I have some semblance of structure now.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2400 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1010 words today. Just need to get through this weekend and then hopefully I'll be back up into the 3000s


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1674 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1009 words today


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2642 words today.


----------



## T E Scott Writer (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi, can I join? I've just published my first book and really want to keep momentum going to finish the second (and third, and ...).  I've been doing 3000 a day over the weekend but it kills me (I have a 3 year old and a 10 month old, so that might have something to do with it), so I reckon a nice steady 1000-2000 a day would be better.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Finishing early today with 1004 words written. Now off to get ready for my sister's wedding!


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

I saw this thread today and it motivated me a bit. 1,040 today. Very satisfying result. I know for some of you that would be measly, but if I could stay committed to that number for at least 5 days per week my writing would benefit so much. I hope I can keep the fire!


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2496 words today.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

6000 today.


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

1814   Really happy, the most I've done in a while.


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

2,005 on my own stuff and 3,601 on a current ghostwriting project. Not a bad day.


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

1135! I was going to take a break today too. But got on the computer and knocked out a good chapter!


----------



## S.R. (May 19, 2016)

Every time I see this thread, I feel inspired. Now, with visiting family members back home and some fairly outlandish writing goals for the remainder of 2016, I am buckling down to join in. 

Today: 5,005 words! Whew! It felt good!

It helped that I had a few specific scenes that I needed to write so I knew exactly what I needed to get on the page.


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

I had a 300ish day the other day which made me feel kind of down.. Followed that with an 800, and got 2067 today.   That's the most I had in forever. Feels good.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today.


----------



## S.R. (May 19, 2016)

5547 Yesterday
5085 Today


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2496 words today.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8104 today.


----------



## S.R. (May 19, 2016)

Today was a complete slog, I'm not going to lie. Absolutely no attention span (I hate it when that happens), but I kept pushing that boulder up the hill and finally hit my goal:

5086 words today

Of course, I have no dinner and all of my laundry is still dirty.... but I'm thinking that a glass of wine will fix all of those pesky shortfalls


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1008 words on Saturday (while camping! go team!)
2500 words today


----------



## S.R. (May 19, 2016)

5630 Today


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5029 yesterday.


----------



## MJ Stark (Jun 24, 2016)

2k today on my brand new sci fi book. Last month I somehow managed nearly 100k. Whew! 

Time to rest the fingers a little bit and do some market research, because those 100k words sure aren't selling!


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

A good day yesterday.

4,000 on ghostwriting projects and another 1,700 on personal writing.


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

Just posting 1,308 before I forget. Super tired though, hopefully I'm more productive tomorrow.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4975 todayl I'm halfway through my WIP. Goal is Saturday!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

6232 today.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5059!


----------



## Maysun (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 

Nice to meet you and it's encouraging to see your goals. 

I've been doing 2500 words every day so far this year.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

6,000 today.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5726!


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

Broke 2k.   Feeling such a high though. Don't think I can sleep soon.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5013 words today.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7000 today.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Back on the horse after holidays. Did a good few scenes of a surface combat chapter today.


----------



## S.R. (May 19, 2016)

After several days of heads-down editing (some old words went away, some new words got added, + about 3-4k total word count in the end...all progress is good progress, right?), I'm now back to diving in on the start of a new book.

Today: 5790


----------



## NoBlackHats (Oct 17, 2012)

over 3k before work at EDJ...


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today.


----------



## S.R. (May 19, 2016)

5015 Today


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

6046 for today! My new highest word count for the year


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I felt peckish yesterday. Wrote 2,000. A really, really good day.


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

1500 today.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5000 today and WIP completed.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

About 1500 written, and another 5000 added by editing a discarded chapter from the previous book.


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

2503


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I haven't written in a month or so but I finally banged out a chapter. 2.5k or so

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/08/escape-from-free-republic-chapter.html


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been rewriting the same 50,000 words of nonfiction for weeks now and having a  time (tho' making no money at it - yet).  Since you asked, it's a critique of a general who let love distract him from winning his part of the U.S. Civil War.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1012 words written, but they were all part of edits so I'm calling it a huge win.


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

2,008 on ghostwriting projects.
2,549 on my own stuff.

Not a bad day.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today. 

Damn Daniel, back at it with the vans.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5726 today. Happiness.


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

With my youngest daughter in half day preschool and then  a surprise visit from the grandparents who entertained her, I got a total block of 5 1/2 hours today. Best day in a while... 6,700 words! (Now let's see how much of that survives my edits...)


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5,000 today.


----------



## S.R. (May 19, 2016)

5531 Today


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5k today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1532 words while revising and editing.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1200 words while revising and editing.


----------



## DmGuay (Aug 17, 2016)

Did 2,834 words today....


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5,024 today


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

6,021 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2006 words today and a nice chunk of revisions!


----------



## MN_Arzu (Jul 15, 2016)

Well, I'm joining you guys with a thousand words a day. I need to finish a project by December, so this sounds like exactly what I need to do


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1018 words today, plus more editing.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8k today


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7k today


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1652 today


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

5031 words written today!


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

This happened effortlessly today (while writing the climactic scene):


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5000 today


----------



## Vanessa Monaghan (Nov 13, 2015)

3,199 today. Aiming for 5,000 tomorrow.


----------



## Vanessa Monaghan (Nov 13, 2015)

3277 today. Annoyed with myself for procrastinating. Should have been a lot more.


----------



## TripEllington (Apr 11, 2016)

2,128 today, but a large part of that was slowed down due to research in military insignia. Looking forward to 3k plus tomorrow.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000. I really should visit the forum more often.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3025 words today


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Nailed the first 1206 words for my contribution to a science fiction anthology (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,240045.0/topicseen.html)


----------



## PityPityPity (Apr 10, 2016)

Jumping in to join you -- 1133 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1008 words today! Hoping for higher numbers next week.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1024 today


----------



## PityPityPity (Apr 10, 2016)

1094 yesterday.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5500 today


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1023 today. Not quite getting the word counts I've hoped for, but at least I'm building momentum again.


----------



## PityPityPity (Apr 10, 2016)

1032 words yesterday. I'm not happy with my word count either, but at least I'm keeping it above the 1K level.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5000 today.


----------



## Mari Oliver (Feb 12, 2016)

I've been at 1200 consistently for a while now. It sure would be nice getting that up to 1700 by NaNo so I don't completely sink.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1015 yesterday and 2045 today 
Going for the 3k range tomorrow!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1046 today!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5000 today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1964 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1006 words written today


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5000 today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2194 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1029 words today


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500 today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2227 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1013 today


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

6164 words written today, and feeling great about it!


----------



## Rupam (Aug 3, 2015)

Anyone who's writing 1000+ words a day, congrats! But I'm also curious if you're also self-editing that in a day. And how long does it take you?

I am practicing by writing short stories. And it is taking me 20-25 hours to write 3k-3.5k words. =/  

I paint and write stories at: TheGrimBook.com


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500 today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2317 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2038 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3013


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5000


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

7530 words written today. My new highest word count day of the year!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

4182


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

4068 words


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 3173 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

5174 words written today,


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5000 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Ended up with 4530 today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 3856 words today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2835 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

5312 words written today


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2548 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

5510 today!


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2107 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

4551


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1364 words today.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hammering at the keyboard with both fingers to make my 3K quota for the day on a nonfic about how to manage your our big move overseas when the boss says "Go."


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Forgot to check in yesterday but I wrote 8765 words. Then 4017 today


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 3145 words today.


----------



## J.R. Tate (Mar 30, 2014)

I wrote 1100. Weekday goal is 1000. After 9 hours at the day job and a long run, I'm surprised I was awake to get that much.


----------



## hopecartercan (Jun 19, 2015)

6890 words today. I still have 47 minutes left in today. Maybe I should try for 7000.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

4009 today. Time for a nap!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500 today


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Had a bit of a sick day, so finishing up at 2279.


----------



## hopecartercan (Jun 19, 2015)

5220 today.


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

Ha ha! Suddenly, I found that I can wrote at 1,000 words an hour!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 words today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2046 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

4007 today


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8145 today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2580 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

4151 today


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

I can't write anything today, because of internet connection interruption. sad !!


----------



## AsianInspiration (Oct 12, 2016)

I wrote 6000ish words today! Personal best. Well, I only just started like less than two weeks ago. I've had 4k days and 0 days, but my average is about 2k/day since I started. I have to say I'm SUPER impressed with myself, given the fact that for the two months before, I've spent a total of maybe 4 hours on being "productive". And I'm defining "productive" here to include walking to the bank to withdraw money to pay rent. 

I've also noticed that after every 9000 wordsish, my writing seems to be noticeably better than it was 9000 words ago. It's probably because I started out so bad, that it's easy to improve to a slightly-less-bad level. Still, while I was confident in my ability to come up with an interesting story, I had absolutely 0 confidence in my writing or my ability to improve my writing, so it's great my writing is actually improving... or maybe I'm just being delusional and it sucks as much as it did before I started writing. Oh well.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8052 words today.


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

AsianInspiration said:


> I wrote 6000ish words today! Personal best. Well, I only just started like less than two weeks ago. I've had 4k days and 0 days, but my average is about 2k/day since I started. I have to say I'm SUPER impressed with myself, given the fact that for the two months before, I've spent a total of maybe 4 hours on being "productive". And I'm defining "productive" here to include walking to the bank to withdraw money to pay rent.
> 
> I've also noticed that after every 9000 wordsish, my writing seems to be noticeably better than it was 9000 words ago. It's probably because I started out so bad, that it's easy to improve to a slightly-less-bad level. Still, while I was confident in my ability to come up with an interesting story, I had absolutely 0 confidence in my writing or my ability to improve my writing, so it's great my writing is actually improving... or maybe I'm just being delusional and it sucks as much as it did before I started writing. Oh well.


"Keep writing even though it's all utter crap." - Chris Fox


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 3005 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1002 today


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8132 words today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1414 words today and completed the first draft of the story.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats, henderson!

2049 for me today.


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

I wrote 4393.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8031 today


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

Kellie Sheridan said:


> Congrats, henderson!
> 
> 2049 for me today.


Thank you, Kellie.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3106 today. Hopefully I'll have worked my way back up to 4k a day for tomorrow.


----------



## Sieber (Oct 25, 2016)

About 1k today. Oops! That's okay. I'll do better tomorrow!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8100 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

4506 today! Back at it


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500 today.


----------



## hopecartercan (Jun 19, 2015)

hunterone said:


> 8132 words today.


You've been on a roll hunterone. Whoa...dust in my mouth but kudos to you


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

10020 today! Happy NaNoWriMo, everyone!


----------



## hopecartercan (Jun 19, 2015)

Kellie Sheridan said:


> 10020 today! Happy NaNoWriMo, everyone!


Wowzer!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,500 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

First three days of nano have netted me around 5100 words, with each day hitting the 1667 word mark.  Have only had about 2.5 hours of writing time over those days - hopefully get a good writing block in the next few days to really crank out some words.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

5022 today. Didn't hit my editing goals though


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

2024 today, and slightly over 4k for NaNoWriMo thus far.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

1900 more words done on nano today.  Making good progress.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Five chapters and 13,500 words.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,500 today


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

4019 today


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,500 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

1690 for yesterday.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2273 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

5297 today!


----------



## Sieber (Oct 25, 2016)

Just over 2k today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Only 5,000 yesterday but 11,000 today.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,500 today.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1043 words today.


----------



## akmackenzie (Jul 31, 2016)

Hit 1015 words today, my first 1K day ever! Let's not focus on the fact that it took 3 hours to do so


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Didn't get a chance to post yesterday but 1503 for Saturday and 5257 for today!


----------



## AsianInspiration (Oct 12, 2016)

went over a week with 0 words, then 4k words, 0k words again yesterday, and then 9k words today, and still going. Hope I don't jinx it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

13,000. I have four chapters to finish the main writing on this one. I will vote in the morning and work hard all afternoon to get the book done before the election results start coming in. Then Wednesday and Thursday are for editing, I'll take Friday, Saturday and Sunday off, and start another book on Monday.


----------



## hopecartercan (Jun 19, 2015)

3021 today. Lots of interruptions.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Always love hearing about your process, Amanda!!!

5381 for me today and a nice chunk of editing!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000 to finish my book.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

4621 today. Had trouble pulling myself away from election news.


----------



## Sieber (Oct 25, 2016)

Just over 4k today. I did get out and vote!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Wasn't able to get into any sort of functional headspace today. 1038.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

4156 today


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

4648 today. Still mainly focusing on editing.


----------



## Sieber (Oct 25, 2016)

2k today. Not my best work, but I did get a few pages done of the Comic book I'm modeling!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2079!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2638. Looking forward to starting fresh with a new week!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Six chapters and 16,000 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

8188 today. Aiming for a big day tomorrow!


----------



## Sieber (Oct 25, 2016)

Just over 2k again today!


----------



## Shanna Moncuse (Jan 26, 2016)

Since I'm taking the rest of the year off (due to mental health issues), I won't be doing this this year. But I'm thinking about trying it in 2017. If I really try, I think I can do it!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

14280 today, and with a few hours to spare. Feeling pretty awesome right now. Should be finishing up this book tomorrow.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

I wrote 8573 words yesterday.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 1756 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

3117 today. Took a while to get going again.


----------



## Sieber (Oct 25, 2016)

Just over 2k again- that seems to be my constant.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 3019 words today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1019 today. Finished a book and got a nice chunk of editing done.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

3100 words today - best day for some time.  Means I am back on schedule for Nano as well.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

6000 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1099, all in add ins as I edit


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

I wrote 2208 words today.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

6000 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1092 today!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5500 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1504 today, and I finally feel like I'm headed in the right direction again. This book will be finished, and soon!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I've been dealing with a house situation (second floor bathroom which I'm never in leaked through first floor kitchen ceiling). So I've had emergency people here to rip down ceiling dry wall, plumbers to fix the leak, and tomorrow people come in to put in drywall, before painting on Wednesday. It's a whole big mess. I got a few chapters done last week while all that was going on and then hit it hard on Saturday, Sunday and today. I did four chapters each day (about 11,500 words each day). If I manage to hold it together while the drywall and pain is going on I will be able to finish the main writing on this sucker on Wednesday. I guess we will have to see how it turns out.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2023 today and finished up the third draft on my WIP. It's off to a proofreader tomorrow after one more read through, so then it's back to spending most of my time writing.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5300 yesterday. I'm back at it today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

It was an absolute nightmare, but I got 14,000 words in despite the power tools making a mountain of noise in my kitchen. I should be able to finish the main writing tomorrow.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1707 today. So ready to just be done with edits, but I still have a book and a half to get through before it's full steam ahead on writing again.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12,000 words to finish my book. I'm off writing until Monday now.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

6,000 today, would have done more but had to take kiddo to Muay Thai.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

1200 today, and this book is finished! This is the first novel length work I've managed to completely finish in at least two years, and I already have another first draft ready to head into editing as well. Feeling good!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today.


----------



## NovelDiva (Oct 25, 2016)

That's usually what I aim for each day but invariably wind up going over that and look for a stopping place around 2K. I don't write on the weekends though.  I've found that I have more grammatical errors when I don't take at least one day off. Must be something weird with my mind.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I wrote three chapters (9,000 words) on a new book and edited five chapters on another book.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today.


----------



## William Collins. (Jan 20, 2016)

3,357 today. Luckily, I've been managing around 3 to 4000 every day for a while. It used to be around 1000 a day. I just hope the quality doesn't decline with the quantity, lol.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Three chapters edited on one book and three chapters written (8,500 words) on another. I only have three chapters to finish editing the first book and will be able to send it off to the editor in a few days.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5000 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I finished editing one book and wrote 14,000 words on another.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

9,000 today.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5k today. Just two chapters shy of the end but I'm pooped.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

4534 today. Still editing a different project, but glad to be back at it!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Five chapters and 13,500 words.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

5207 today


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5000 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Five chapters and 14,000 words.


----------



## Shane McRory (Oct 9, 2016)

5,150 today and I still may get back to it before midnight.

Monthly total for November was: 70,053

An average of 2,335 per day and I took no days off from writing


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,500. today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000 today. I'm finishing up the main writing on this one tomorrow. I only have the big finish left. I wanted to tackle it when I was rested because it's the finale of an entire series. I have a plumber coming tomorrow to fix the upstairs toilet anyway so I will be stuck at home for the bulk of the day.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500 today


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

Hi everyone! Took me a while to figure out my editing process, but now I'm back to write the next one. So far:

Nov 29 - 1095 words
Dec 1 - 1446
Dec 2 - 1910


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

Have written 5,000 words, today, and currently stuck on what should happen next. But yaays for more writing!


----------



## Shane McRory (Oct 9, 2016)

2,886 
+edited a book that should publish in a few days
+worked at reg job

(9,268 in December)


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

10,000 to finish my book.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,500 today.


----------



## Shane McRory (Oct 9, 2016)

1,463
But got a lot of editing done!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5,024 today.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4821 yesterday. Was too tired to post the numbers last night.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Only 9,000 today (although they're all edited). I had errands to run. I should be able to get more in tomorrow.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today.


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

Got 1150 on Saturday, and did 3148 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

8605 today! Glad to be back at it and a little resentful of all the editing I still need to do.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

6000 today. Night night.


----------



## Shane McRory (Oct 9, 2016)

4,323
+book finished and published


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

13,000 words written and edited


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7,500 today.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2612 today, to finish up the prequel I started yesterday.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5062 words today.


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

4036 words today


----------



## Shane McRory (Oct 9, 2016)

2007

slow start to a new book


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

After a long break, doing other things such as editing, I am back on the horse with about 1400 today.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

8000 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

13,500 today (edited, too)


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

5070 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Another 14,000 written and edited today. I should finish up this book tomorrow.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

15,000 written and edited, did the laundry, did P90x and considered painting the house.  Do i get a shiny badge?


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

7000 today with some editing. I plan on wrapping this one up tomorrow.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500. Good night.


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

Awesome work, everyone! Keep it up! And lostones, I'll give you two badges - just because doing P90x is hard core lol

Calling it a night with 5721.


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm actually translating and editing a novel in foreign language to English at a speed of 1,000 words a day!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000 written and edited to finish my book.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

7500 today. Wrapped up another book.


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

3009 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I started a new book and did 14,000 words.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

lostones said:


> 15,000 written and edited, did the laundry, did P90x and considered painting the house. Do i get a shiny badge?


P90x and laundry are staples of my day as well. Not 15K words, though.

I hope this won't sound creepy, but I'd love to watch some of you word freaks work so I could learn how to raise my game. I'm not a full-timer, so it's apples and oranges, but I feel like I should get more than the 1K I insist on from myself. I had planned on getting book 2 done by Mid-December, but it's now looking like mid-January. Kudos to you all...


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

2000 on the nose today! Finished line edits on one book and accepting proofs on another and finnalllyy got to start writing again!


----------



## christianem (Sep 15, 2013)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I started a new book and did 14,000 words.


I used to give myself a pat on the back every time I write 5-7k a day but now I know I need to up my game. I've had 20k days in the past but they usually took the entire day and I had to take the day off after. &#128514; I wanna be like you when I grow up!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000 today


----------



## Mellifluous (Dec 14, 2016)

1896.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5535 was the best I could do today. Peace!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9,000 today. I'm going to try to get another chapter in tonight but the painters are showing up tomorrow and I have to get a few things done before that happens so I'm not sure if it's doable.


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

2100 words today


----------



## NAK Baldron (Aug 20, 2016)

I've blogging my writing logs. I hope it's cool if I just start posting here. 
Progress Breakdown:
Weekly Word Count - 7,423
Daily Word Count, #DailyWC - 3,354
Novel - DWC: 2,743 TWC: 26,101
Blog - DWC: 611
http://www.nakbaldron.com/writing-log-december-14th-2016/


----------



## NAK Baldron (Aug 20, 2016)

John Dixon said:


> 2100 words today


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

7704 today, hoping for more tomorrow!


----------



## thewritescott (Nov 18, 2016)

1360 new words today. Not terrible, but I was averaging 2000 in November. This is why I like writing more than editing and revising.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

14,000


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

Edited yesterday's words and wrote 1600 new ones today.


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

NAKBaldron said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thanks. Happy to be here. Seeing the word counts and consistency on this thread is a solid reminder to work hard every day and avoid going off the rails.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

6400 today


----------



## Traci Lane (Oct 21, 2016)

I managed 3854 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

14,000 to finish my book. I'm doing house stuff all weekend. Back to it with a new book on Monday.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000 today. Coasting most of the week.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

10011 today, hoping for a repeat tomorrow!


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4690 today on a new WIP. I was lazy but I got some editing done too.


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

Basic question for Amanda Lee and those of you who are consistently productive (and if this isn't appropriate for this thread, I apologize; please tell me, and won't do it again): do you have to slow down / take days off for plotting / planning? I tend to write like a border collie runs... sprint, lay down and rest, sprint, lay down and rest... only the "rest" periods are anything but restful. They drive me crazy. I want to be consistent, and when I'm on, I'm really on. But then I'll hit a point where I question everything that I've written (usually in terms of pacing and structure), and I'll try to figure it out, and days -- or, in the worst cases, weeks -- disappear. My secret fear is that some part of me is self-sabotaging and calling it planning, but maybe I'm just stuck with this frustrating process. Either way, I'm in the chair... but only one thing, writing, ends up producing a finished book. Thoughts? Advice? What works for you?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

John Dixon said:


> Basic question for Amanda Lee and those of you who are consistently productive (and if this isn't appropriate for this thread, I apologize; please tell me, and won't do it again): do you have to slow down / take days off for plotting / planning? I tend to write like a border collie runs... sprint, lay down and rest, sprint, lay down and rest... only the "rest" periods are anything but restful. They drive me crazy. I want to be consistent, and when I'm on, I'm really on. But then I'll hit a point where I question everything that I've written (usually in terms of pacing and structure), and I'll try to figure it out, and days -- or, in the worst cases, weeks -- disappear. My secret fear is that some part of me is self-sabotaging and calling it planning, but maybe I'm just stuck with this frustrating process. Either way, I'm in the chair... but only one thing, writing, ends up producing a finished book. Thoughts? Advice? What works for you?


I work from an outline so the plotting is pretty much done when I start. I follow beats and let the chapter get wherever it wants on it's own. When I finish a book, I outline the next book in the series before I put the notebook away. Then it's ready for when I want to start writing and I don't have to try to remember what month it should be in or what happened in the last book because I've already made note of it.


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I work from an outline so the plotting is pretty much done when I start. I follow beats and let the chapter get wherever it wants on it's own. When I finish a book, I outline the next book in the series before I put the notebook away. Then it's ready for when I want to start writing and I don't have to try to remember what month it should be in or what happened in the last book because I've already made note of it.


Thanks, Amanda. I was hoping you'd chime in. I've been half-outlining. That's probably part of the problem. I either need to do a better job outlining or work more decisively within the loose confines of a shoddy outline. I really want to spend more of my time writing. It's not just better business. It's also more rewarding... and the more I write, the better I write.

Thanks.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000 again today.


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

1400 today.


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

3010 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

13,500 today


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

Dec 21 - 1183
3022 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Only 5,500 today. I would've liked to have doubled the but I just have too much to do with a massage and packing. If I manage to slip another chapter in later this afternoon I will update then.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I'm back. Finally.

I added more than a thousand words to my main WIP, now nearly 39k and coming towards the conclusion. Rewriting the first couple of chapters will add more words too. Adding specific lines for the British guy will just add character.

I have a feeling the parts with the little girl will steal the show, as they say, even though she's not the main character. If this becomes a trilogy she will become the main character by the third.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

7355 today.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

around a thousand on _Second Front _and a little on _Lonely Space_.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Around 1,500

The story is 41,000 words now. Now for the ending and the rewrite. I think it is sure to hit 50,000.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4000 yesterday


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

11,000


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Closing out the 2016 writing calendar with 218,596 words, approximately.

Keeping a writing journal starting Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Another four chapters and 11,000 words. I have three chapters to finish up tomorrow.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8,000 words to finish my book. I won't write again until Monday, when I start a new one. I will do some editing and outlining over the weekend, though. I finished 2016 with 2.3M words, 31 novels and six shorts. On to 2017.


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

1400 words yesterday. 1200 today. 

Today's 1200 were worth about ten times as much as yesterday's 1400, though, so there's that.


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

Outstanding totals, Amanda, especially the finished books. Very inspiring!


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

1300 today.


----------



## Alexander_Baird (Dec 12, 2016)

4500 words today.

At 73,024 total.  Closing in on the end.  Back at work next week and then a 10 day work trip.  I aim to be finished by the time I board the plane to the US, otherwise I plan to finish by the time I board the plane on the flight back home.

I am looking forward to printing and leaving in a drawer for a month.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

For the last day of the year I managed around 2000 words of rewrites on an old short story from a couple of years back I was fixing up.  Looking forward to the new year being better word count wise than the last.


----------



## Dax (Oct 20, 2016)

Head start on my New Year's resolution - 2,412 yesterday. On to get today's count!


----------



## S.R. (May 19, 2016)

Happy New Year!

2,076 words today. Starting a new series and new genre. Very excited!!! It's been rumbling around in my head for quite awhile, so I'm hoping the first draft will come out quickly.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4000 and ready to hit it hard tomorrow. Okay, 2017--let's do this!


----------



## Liadan (May 15, 2015)

I'm new to this thread; thanks for the inspiration over the past few months.  My commitment this year is to stop dithering about which outlined projects to write first, and instead to do the actual work of getting them all out of my notebooks and into people's hands.  

So: 1137 words done today, on the first book of a romantic suspense series.  It's good to be underway.


----------



## John Dixon (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice to see the words pouring in with the new year. I'm a terminal optimist. 

500 words today, due to big family celebration.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

No 2017 thread I'm missing somewhere??
2040 for day one of 2017!
Good luck this year, all!


----------



## Mellifluous (Dec 14, 2016)

4,232.


----------

